# United Nations B/S



## American_Jihad

*Is the UN the Next Big Threat to Internet Freedom?*

6/1/12 By Mathew Ingram 

Even as Internet-control bills such as SOPA and PIPA were making their way through the Senate and House of Representatives earlier this year (only to be short-circuited by public opinion), another potential firestorm was brewing just beneath the surface&#8212;one that is expected to erupt in a matter of months in Dubai. That&#8217;s because the International Telecommunications Union, an arm of the United Nations, wants very much to take over management of the Internet, a plan that will be debated by member nations in Dubai. On Thursday, a bipartisan group of U.S. congressional officials said they will resist this attempt with everything they have. But will it be enough?

Read More: Is the UN the Next Big Threat to Internet Freedom? - Businessweek




 [+ Theft, Murder & Rape] ​


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Not surprising that nut job rw's hate an organization whose only purpose is to promote peace. 

Only thing worse than the UN is that horrible ACLU whose only purpose is to protect our Constitution and the Bill of Rights.


----------



## Meister

luddly.neddite said:


> Not surprising that nut job rw's hate an organization whose only purpose is to promote peace.
> 
> Only thing worse than the UN is that horrible ACLU whose only purpose is to protect our Constitution and the Bill of Rights.



Now that is rich.


----------



## Mad Scientist

"Luddite" here might just be the most uninformed person on the web.

DARPA created the internet with tax payer dollars, why would ANYONE want to give away control of it?


----------



## Mad Scientist

The ACLU only takes cases that they have an interest in.

If you think they have an interest in protecting Constitutional Rights, you would be mistaken.


----------



## American_Jihad

*UN and aid workers accused of abusing children*

Jun 24, 2008 By Twitter

*UNITED NATIONS (FinalCall.com) - A European charity organization, Save The Children UK, accused humanitarian aid workers and UN peacekeepers of sexually abusing and sexual trafficking children in several war-torn and food-poor nations. *


Its hard to imagine a more grotesque abuse of authority or flagrant violation of childrens rights, said Jasmine Whitehead, of Save the Children UK. In interviews, children said they engaged in prostitution, pornography, traded food for sex and were raped. The report was released in late May.

This report is a blessing, said attorney Marguerite Laurent, chairwoman of the Connecticut-based Haitian Lawyers Leadership Network. In Haiti, children as young as six were sexually abused by peacekeepers and aid workers, according to the report; and by the lack of media coverage it would seem that the world doesnt care, Ms. Laurent told The Final Call. 
---

UN and aid workers accused of abusing children


----------



## RoadVirus

luddly.neddite said:


> Not surprising that nut job rw's hate an organization whose only purpose is to promote peace.



The UN's doing a great job promoting peace in Syria, just ask the men, women and children killed at the hands of the Syrian military.


----------



## Meister

From what I've been reading over the years, the UN is a bunch of   2nd, 3rd world countries hell bent on redistribution of wealth in the world.


----------



## American_Jihad

Meister said:


> From what I've been reading over the years, the UN is a bunch of   2nd, 3rd world countries hell bent on redistribution of wealth in the world.



Kinda like OIL FOR FOOD...


----------



## ERGO

*The United Nations Treaty is Unconstitutional 
*

The history of how the United Nations was created is a classic case of diplomacy by deception. The United Nations is the successor to the defunct League of Nations, the first attempt to set up a One World Government in the wake of the Paris Peace Conference which gave birth to the Treaty of Versailles. 

Treaty of Versailles:Pawns in the Game - 10

In the case of the United States, the plan is not to overthrow the U.S. government or its Constitution, but to "make it negligible." This has largely been accomplished by slowly and carefully implementing the socialist manifesto written in 1920 by the Fabian Society, which was based on the Communist Manifesto of 1848.

Isn't this making of the Constitution "negligible" exactly what is happening? In fact when the U.S. government violates the Constitution on an almost daily basis with total impunity, it makes the Constitution "negligible." Executive orders, such as going to war without a declaration of war, as in the Gulf War, have worked to make the Constitution "negligible." There is absolutely no provision in the Constitution for executive orders. Executive orders are only proclamations which the president has no power or authority to make. Only a king can make proclamations.

The warmed over League of Nations was thrust upon the U.S. Senate in 1945, dressed under a new label: the United Nations Treaty. The senators were given only three days to discuss the implications of the treaty, which could not have been fully examined in under least a full 18 months of discussion. Had the senators properly understood what they were discussing, which, apart from a few exceptions, they did not, there would have been a demand for a proper period for discussion. The fact is that the Senate did not understand the document and therefore should not have voted on it.

Had the senators who debated the United Nations treaty properly understood the document it surely would have been rejected. Apart from any other considerations, the document was so poorly written and, in many instances, so vague, deceptive and contradictory, that it could have been rejected on these grounds alone.

A law, which is what a treaty is, must be clearly written and unambiguous. The U.N. Treaty was far from that. In any case, the United States, bound by its Constitution, could not ratify the U.N. treaty, for the following reasons: 

   1) Our Constitution rests upon the bedrock of sovereignty, without which there can be no constitution. U.S. foreign policy is based upon Vattel's "Law of Nations" which makes sovereignty the issue. Although the Constitution is silent on world government and foreign bodies, when the Constitution is silent of a power, and it is not incidental to another power in the Constitution, then it is an inhibition of that power, or a PROHIBITION of that power.

   2)The United Nations is not a sovereign body, having no measurable territory of its own. It is housed on U.S. territory in New York in a building loaned by the Rockefellers. Under the U.S. Constitution, we cannot make a treaty with any nation or body that lacks sovereignty. The United States could not (and cannot) make a treaty with a body or country having no sovereignty. The U.S. can make an agreement with a country or body having no sovereignty, but can never enter into a treaty with a body lacking in sovereignty.

   3) For the Senate to have attempted to ratify a treaty with a body, state, or country lacking sovereignty, defined boundaries, demographics, a currency system, a set of laws or a constitution, to whit, the United Nations, was to betray the oath to uphold the Constitution which senators are sworn to do. This is commonly called treason.

   4)In order for the United States to become a member of the United Nations, two amendments to the Constitution would have to be passed. The first amendment would have to recognize that a world body exists. In its present form, the Constitution cannot recognize the United Nations as a world body. A second amendment would have to say that the United States can have a treaty relationship with an unsovereign world body. Neither amendment was ever offered, much less accepted by the Senate and ratified by all of the States.

Thus, the thoroughly suspect U.N. "treaty" never was a legal law in the United States. As matters stood in 1945, and as they stand today, although the President has the power to have a say in foreign affairs, he does not have the power, nor has he ever had the power, to make an agreement &#8212; much less a treaty &#8212; with a world body. This absolutely means that no other world body, specifically, the United Nations, has jurisdiction to deploy American servicemen and women, or to order the United States to act outside of the Constitutional restrictions imposed by our Founding Fathers. 

Source Link: Diplomacy By Deception by Dr. John Coleman


----------



## American_Jihad

*UN Spins In Circles While Syria Spins Out of Control*

Posted by Joseph Klein
Jul 19th, 2012

---

On the very same day of this attack, and shortly before the United Nations observer mandate in Syria is due to expire on July 20th, the feckless United Nations Security Council was preparing to vote on a resolution offered by the United Kingdom that was supposedly designed to up the ante to deal with the Syrian crisis. The vote was postponed for a day at the urging of UN-Arab League envoy to Syria Kofi Annan, the former UN Secretary General.

---

In a rare bit of candor for a UN diplomat, the current president of the Security Council, Columbian Ambassador Néstor Osorio, conceded in response to my question that there wasnt really very much that the Security Council or the United Nations could do in any event to solve the Syrian crisis.

---

UN Spins In Circles While Syria Spins Out of Control | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Vidi

luddly.neddite said:


> Not surprising that nut job rw's hate an organization whose only purpose is to promote peace.
> 
> Only thing worse than the UN is that horrible ACLU whose only purpose is to protect our Constitution and the Bill of Rights.




Peace through censorship is not a peace worth having.

The ACLU is the most conservative organization in America...and I'm not joking...and I love them for it.


----------



## Vidi

ERGO said:


> *The United Nations Treaty is Unconstitutional
> *
> 
> The history of how the United Nations was created is a classic case of diplomacy by deception. The United Nations is the successor to the defunct League of Nations, the first attempt to set up a One World Government in the wake of the Paris Peace Conference which gave birth to the Treaty of Versailles.
> 
> Treaty of Versailles:Pawns in the Game - 10
> 
> In the case of the United States, the plan is not to overthrow the U.S. government or its Constitution, but to "make it negligible." This has largely been accomplished by slowly and carefully implementing the socialist manifesto written in 1920 by the Fabian Society, which was based on the Communist Manifesto of 1848.
> 
> Isn't this making of the Constitution "negligible" exactly what is happening? In fact when the U.S. government violates the Constitution on an almost daily basis with total impunity, it makes the Constitution "negligible." Executive orders, such as going to war without a declaration of war, as in the Gulf War, have worked to make the Constitution "negligible." There is absolutely no provision in the Constitution for executive orders. Executive orders are only proclamations which the president has no power or authority to make. Only a king can make proclamations.
> 
> The warmed over League of Nations was thrust upon the U.S. Senate in 1945, dressed under a new label: the United Nations Treaty. The senators were given only three days to discuss the implications of the treaty, which could not have been fully examined in under least a full 18 months of discussion. Had the senators properly understood what they were discussing, which, apart from a few exceptions, they did not, there would have been a demand for a proper period for discussion. The fact is that the Senate did not understand the document and therefore should not have voted on it.
> 
> Had the senators who debated the United Nations treaty properly understood the document it surely would have been rejected. Apart from any other considerations, the document was so poorly written and, in many instances, so vague, deceptive and contradictory, that it could have been rejected on these grounds alone.
> 
> A law, which is what a treaty is, must be clearly written and unambiguous. The U.N. Treaty was far from that. In any case, the United States, bound by its Constitution, could not ratify the U.N. treaty, for the following reasons:
> 
> 1) Our Constitution rests upon the bedrock of sovereignty, without which there can be no constitution. U.S. foreign policy is based upon Vattel's "Law of Nations" which makes sovereignty the issue. Although the Constitution is silent on world government and foreign bodies, when the Constitution is silent of a power, and it is not incidental to another power in the Constitution, then it is an inhibition of that power, or a PROHIBITION of that power.
> 
> 2)The United Nations is not a sovereign body, having no measurable territory of its own. It is housed on U.S. territory in New York in a building loaned by the Rockefellers. Under the U.S. Constitution, we cannot make a treaty with any nation or body that lacks sovereignty. The United States could not (and cannot) make a treaty with a body or country having no sovereignty. The U.S. can make an agreement with a country or body having no sovereignty, but can never enter into a treaty with a body lacking in sovereignty.
> 
> 3) For the Senate to have attempted to ratify a treaty with a body, state, or country lacking sovereignty, defined boundaries, demographics, a currency system, a set of laws or a constitution, to whit, the United Nations, was to betray the oath to uphold the Constitution which senators are sworn to do. This is commonly called treason.
> 
> 4)In order for the United States to become a member of the United Nations, two amendments to the Constitution would have to be passed. The first amendment would have to recognize that a world body exists. In its present form, the Constitution cannot recognize the United Nations as a world body. A second amendment would have to say that the United States can have a treaty relationship with an unsovereign world body. Neither amendment was ever offered, much less accepted by the Senate and ratified by all of the States.
> 
> Thus, the thoroughly suspect U.N. "treaty" never was a legal law in the United States. As matters stood in 1945, and as they stand today, although the President has the power to have a say in foreign affairs, he does not have the power, nor has he ever had the power, to make an agreement  much less a treaty  with a world body. This absolutely means that no other world body, specifically, the United Nations, has jurisdiction to deploy American servicemen and women, or to order the United States to act outside of the Constitutional restrictions imposed by our Founding Fathers.
> 
> Source Link: Diplomacy By Deception by Dr. John Coleman



Regarding the sovereignty issue, the Constitution makes no such distinction.


He shall have Power, by and with the Advice and Consent of the Senate, to make Treaties, provided two thirds of the Senators present concur; and he shall nominate, and by and with the Advice and Consent of the Senate, shall appoint Ambassadors, other public Ministers and Consuls, Judges of the supreme Court, and all other Officers of the United States, whose Appointments are not herein otherwise provided for, and which shall be established by Law: but the Congress may by Law vest the Appointment of such inferior Officers, as they think proper, in the President alone, in the Courts of Law, or in the Heads of Departments.


----------



## American_Jihad

Vidi said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising that nut job rw's hate an organization whose only purpose is to promote peace.
> 
> Only thing worse than the UN is that horrible ACLU whose only purpose is to protect our Constitution and the Bill of Rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace through censorship is not a peace worth having.
> 
> The ACLU is the most conservative organization in America...and I'm not joking...and I love them for it.
Click to expand...


"The ACLU is the most conservative organization in America"

Hey Bidi, You're dumber than a fvcking rock...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Why Does the UN Still Exist?*

7/25/12
by Kenneth Anderson

Corrupt and ineffective, it falsely promises that global governance and peace are near at hand. 

What exactly is the United Nations and, for that matter, why is there still a United Nations at all? How has it managed to survive over time, from 1945 down to the presentgiven its long record of underperformance, frequent outright failure, and even more frequent irrelevance?

On the United Nations core issuescollective peace and security, development, and universal human values and rightsits record is mediocre, unless one counts sheer institutional persistence as enough. And that record is particularly poor concerning the issue from which the collective sprang in 1945: international peace and security through the collective itself. Why, then, has not the ruthless evolutionary logic of history pruned it as a failed institutional sapling in a relentlessly competitive forest, as the League was pruned?

The textbooks in international law and organizations provide one set of answers to account for the persistence of the United Nations. They tell us the heroic story of the United Nations founding in 1945 and the first meetings in San Francisco; Eleanor Roosevelt et al. They tell us about the efforts of the Second World War Allies to create an organization that would be able to establish true collective security and avoid the fataland predictableerrors of international organizations that yielded, among other things, the failed League of Nations and the naïve Kellogg-Briand Pact. They describe the present-day organization as an attempt to provide global governance in a recalcitrant world. They tend, above all, to tell a progressive moral historyWhig historyof advances toward greater and better international order through international law and organizations.

Read more about the bullshitting UN: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why Does the UN Still Exist? | Hoover Institution


----------



## American_Jihad

---
*UN Illegally Shipped American High Tech to Iran*​
by Daniel Greenfield 
Sep 18th, 2012 

Also North Korea. Because the UN has a deep abiding love for any regime that kills its people by the thousands.

The controversial shipments of U.S.-made computer equipment to North Korea  and Iran by the United Nations World Intellectual Property Organization was not only unjustified but something we simply cannot fathom, according to an independent investigative report, commissioned by WIPO itself.

In the newest case involving  North Korea, the WIPO goods, ostensibly part of a routine technology upgrade for that countrys  patent retrieval system, included along with ordinary laptop computers and other goods  a very capable hardware firewall and network security system  that is subject to a very high level of U.S. licensing requirements for so-called dual-use items, which have a number of non-civilian applications.

This is another reason why sanctions are completely useless. Saddam easily used corrupted UN employees to get his regime anything he wanted.

---

UN Illegally Shipped American High Tech to Iran | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad

*United Nations looks to extract significant profit from Brazilian offshore oil bonanza*

Kurt Wayne
9/24/12


Over the weekend, the Rio de Janeiro newspaper O Globo published this story about the United Nations looking to grab (the verb that the newspaper used translates "to bite") up to 7% of profits of the emerging gigantic offshore oil fields off southeastern Brazil.

On the surface, this story is somewhere in significance between President Obama's eagerness to support Brazilian energy independence (at the expense of our own) and the onerous treaties the United Nations would like to foist on America...the United Nations claim to the sub-equatorial oil is from the Montego Bay treaty of years back.  Brazil's "Pre-salt" oil fields contain potentially 60-80 billion barrels of oil and 1 trillion cubic feet of natural gas, which could translate into hundreds of billions for the U.N.  Leaving aside the potential payoffs to the President's friends at Turtle Bay, this brings up a different question.

---

The "Pre-salt" areas of Brazil, by contrast, are in basins 20,000 feet below the Atlantic Ocean surface, a few hundred miles off Brazil's coast.  Again, most residents there might not be aware of any drilling activity until there's a problem.   The two largest metropolitan areas on the Gulf of Mexico (Houston, metro population 6 million and Tampa/St.Petersburg, 2.8 million) never really saw effects from the Deepwater Horizon incident.  By contrast, the pre-salt area lies off the coast between São Paulo (nearly 20 million) and Rio de Janeiro (11.5 million).  Think of New York City being a couple hundred miles down the coast from Los Angeles, with a gigantic fleet of deep water oil rigs not far off the waters between them.  The Brazilians are experts at offshore drilling having 50 years of experience in it, but accidents have happened.  Several oil spills have occurred in areas there such as the Bay of Guanabara right next to Rio.  If a significant accident ever occurs, untold numbers of residents in Brazil's two largest metropolitan areas could be affected.

One would think that the U.N., and President Obama, would want to do everything possible to protect 30+ million human beings and untold amounts of marine wildlife from the potential, possibly incalculable disaster of a ruptured sub-Salt oil platform.  But apparently, petroleum-induced danger doesn't mean that much when there are piles of money to be had. 


Read more: Blog: United Nations looks to extract significant profit from Brazilian offshore oil bonanza


----------



## freedombecki

American_Jihad said:


> UN and aid workers accused of abusing children
> 
> Jun 24, 2008 By Twitter
> 
> UNITED NATIONS (FinalCall.com) - A European charity organization, Save The Children UK, accused humanitarian aid workers and UN peacekeepers of sexually abusing and sexual trafficking children in several war-torn and food-poor nations.
> 
> 
> Its hard to imagine a more grotesque abuse of authority or flagrant violation of childrens rights, said Jasmine Whitehead, of Save the Children UK. In interviews, children said they engaged in prostitution, pornography, traded food for sex and were raped. The report was released in late May.
> 
> This report is a blessing, said attorney Marguerite Laurent, chairwoman of the Connecticut-based Haitian Lawyers Leadership Network. In Haiti, children as young as six were sexually abused by peacekeepers and aid workers, according to the report; and by the lack of media coverage it would seem that the world doesnt care, Ms. Laurent told The Final Call.
> ---
> 
> UN and aid workers accused of abusing children


It's horrific how pedophiles infiltrate humanitarian groups who help children to get their kicks. This happened in 2008. I hope they fixed the problem. I've heard pedophilia is the most difficult of criminal anomalies to fix. People who do the deed and get caught have a high recidivism rate. I can imagine it's a crime like others in that they are such effective communicators to children they seduce as to what will happen to people they love if they tell, that it's hard to catch them timely and treat the sickness at an early stage. After years of indenturing into the pattern that pedophilia is as a sickness, it's surely nigh on to impossible to fix.


----------



## American_Jihad

*UN Now Openly Interfering in Presidential Election*​
October 22, 2012 
By Daniel Greenfield

First were getting election monitors, thanks to requests from the NAACP and other groups associated with the Democratic Party who for some reason claim that their own Attorney General running the most intrusive and abusive DOJ since RFK is incapable of handling the job.

_The observers, from countries such as Germany, France, Serbia, Belarus, Ukraine and Kazakhstan, will observe voting at polling places and other political activity._

Kazakhstan hasnt held a single election deemed fair by those same observers which eminently qualifies it to observe US election fairness.

But then Ben Emmerson, a notorious defender of terrorists and the United Nations Special Rapporteur on Counter-Terrorism and Human Rights decided to go ahead and threaten Americans with legal action if they vote for Romney.

---

UN Now Openly Interfering in Presidential Election


----------



## DeciduousHorns

Will other stalwarts of democracy and freedom such as Iran, Russia, and Venezuela -- all three accused of election fraud -- be participating in this U.N. endeavor?

Alas, cry the beloved country. . . .


----------



## tjvh

luddly.neddite said:


> Not surprising that nut job rw's hate an organization whose only purpose is to promote peace.
> 
> Only thing worse than the UN is that horrible ACLU whose only purpose is to protect our Constitution and the Bill of Rights.



Wow... They have you snowballed don't they. The guys with the light blue helmets, and machine guns tell you that?


----------



## beagle9

luddly.neddite said:


> Not surprising that nut job rw's hate an organization whose only purpose is to promote peace.
> 
> Only thing worse than the UN is that horrible ACLU whose only purpose is to protect our Constitution and the Bill of Rights.


Is that what or all they do luddly, promote peace ? Better guess again, how about promoting control ? Bad things are on the rise, especially with this nations heavy dependency more and more on this UN type of thinking, and this for which we as a soverign nation should be growing more and more suspicious of, or more in concerns of each and everyday in this nation..


----------



## beagle9

American_Jihad said:


> *UN Now Openly Interfering in Presidential Election*​
> October 22, 2012
> By Daniel Greenfield
> 
> First were getting election monitors, thanks to requests from the NAACP and other groups associated with the Democratic Party who for some reason claim that their own Attorney General running the most intrusive and abusive DOJ since RFK is incapable of handling the job.
> 
> _The observers, from countries such as Germany, France, Serbia, Belarus, Ukraine and Kazakhstan, will observe voting at polling places and other political activity._
> 
> Kazakhstan hasnt held a single election deemed fair by those same observers which eminently qualifies it to observe US election fairness.
> 
> But then Ben Emmerson, a notorious defender of terrorists and the United Nations Special Rapporteur on Counter-Terrorism and Human Rights decided to go ahead and threaten Americans with legal action if they vote for Romney.
> 
> ---
> 
> UN Now Openly Interfering in Presidential Election


Joking right ?


----------



## Meister

American_Jihad said:


> *UN Now Openly Interfering in Presidential Election*​
> October 22, 2012
> By Daniel Greenfield
> 
> First were getting election monitors, thanks to requests from the NAACP and other groups associated with the Democratic Party who for some reason claim that their own Attorney General running the most intrusive and abusive DOJ since RFK is incapable of handling the job.
> 
> _The observers, from countries such as Germany, France, Serbia, Belarus, Ukraine and Kazakhstan, will observe voting at polling places and other political activity._
> 
> Kazakhstan hasnt held a single election deemed fair by those same observers which eminently qualifies it to observe US election fairness.
> 
> But then Ben Emmerson, a notorious defender of terrorists and the United Nations Special Rapporteur on Counter-Terrorism and Human Rights decided to go ahead and threaten Americans with legal action if they vote for Romney.
> 
> ---
> 
> UN Now Openly Interfering in Presidential Election



Why do we need the UN when we have the New Black Panthers?


----------



## Harry Dresden

luddly.neddite said:


> Not surprising that nut job rw's hate an organization whose only purpose is to promote peace.
> 
> Only thing worse than the UN is that horrible ACLU whose only purpose is to protect our Constitution and the Bill of Rights.


Dudley....are their any nut job LW's that dont particularly care for the UN?....or is it just those nasty Right Wingers?......


----------



## Harry Dresden

Meister said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising that nut job rw's hate an organization whose only purpose is to promote peace.
> 
> Only thing worse than the UN is that horrible ACLU whose only purpose is to protect our Constitution and the Bill of Rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is rich.
Click to expand...


yea the guys a fraud.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Meister said:


> From what I've been reading over the years, the UN is a bunch of   2nd, 3rd world countries hell bent on redistribution of wealth in the world.



and if we left something like 40% of their budget goes with us.....


----------



## beagle9

Meister said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UN Now Openly Interfering in Presidential Election*​
> October 22, 2012
> By Daniel Greenfield
> 
> First we&#8217;re getting election monitors, thanks to requests from the NAACP and other groups associated with the Democratic Party who for some reason claim that their own Attorney General running the most intrusive and abusive DOJ since RFK is incapable of handling the job.
> 
> _The observers, from countries such as Germany, France, Serbia, Belarus, Ukraine and Kazakhstan, will observe voting at polling places and other political activity._
> 
> Kazakhstan hasn&#8217;t held a single election deemed fair by those same observers&#8230; which eminently qualifies it to observe US election fairness.
> 
> But then Ben Emmerson, a notorious defender of terrorists and the United Nations Special Rapporteur on Counter-Terrorism and Human Rights decided to go ahead and threaten Americans with legal action if they vote for Romney.
> 
> ---
> 
> UN Now Openly Interfering in Presidential Election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do we need the UN when we have the New Black Panthers?
Click to expand...


 And their about as effective to...LOL


----------



## beagle9

Is Africana a language? I heard this today from a friend of mine, who said he ran in to a foriegn exchange pilot (never heard of this) who flies F-16's, and is in this country right now training as some part of the UN mission or something. He said the guy couldn't tell him much at all, because alot of it was secret.


----------



## American_Jihad

beagle9 said:


> Is Africana a language? I heard this today from a friend of mine, who said he ran in to a foriegn exchange pilot (never heard of this) who flies F-16's, and is in this country right now training as some part of the UN mission or something. He said the guy couldn't tell him much at all, because alot of it was secret.



Was the pilot Russian...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...t-reichstag-event-to-trigger-martial-law.html


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Meister said:


> From what I've been reading over the years, the UN is a bunch of   2nd, 3rd world countries hell bent on redistribution of wealth in the world.



Yes!   If I earned two pennies and you earned zero, I owe you one of mine.


----------



## Grandma

This thread is why children shouldn't be allowed on the internet.

The UN has been asked to monitor the elections in some states because in those states there have been cases of voter intimidation as well as voter supression by the far right wing group True the Vote, who have appeared at the polls unsolicited and without permission. True the Vote groups have tried for months to keep non-republicans off the voter rolls.

The fact is that the right wing extremists are violating the Constitution. Why do you support them? Why do you hate America?


----------



## American_Jihad

Grandma said:


> This thread is why children shouldn't be allowed on the internet.
> 
> The UN has been asked to monitor the elections in some states because in those states there have been cases of voter intimidation as well as voter supression by the far right wing group True the Vote, who have appeared at the polls unsolicited and without permission. True the Vote groups have tried for months to keep non-republicans off the voter rolls.
> 
> The fact is that the right wing extremists are violating the Constitution. Why do you support them? Why do you hate America?





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn2DjQUgVF8]Black Panthers Intimidate Voters in Philadelphia - YouTube[/ame]

*Ohioan: NAACP Gave Me Crack to Commit Election Fraud*

NewsMax.com: Inside Cover Story


----------



## Harry Dresden

Grandma said:


> This thread is why children shouldn't be allowed on the internet.
> 
> The UN has been asked to monitor the elections in some states because in those states there have been cases of voter intimidation as well as voter supression by the far right wing group True the Vote, who have appeared at the polls unsolicited and without permission. True the Vote groups have tried for months to keep non-republicans off the voter rolls.
> 
> The fact is that the right wing extremists are violating the Constitution. Why do you support them? Why do you hate America?



why cant America handle their own elections?......we have always had Right Wing Extremist....was the UN monitoring us when Blacks were given the vote?.....if someone wants to fuck with the Elections you just let everyone know this shit will not be tolerated and you will not like the results of you attempting to mess with them.....basically use the old Zero Tolerance method.....and come down HARD on those who do.....


----------



## American_Jihad

Harry Dresden said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is why children shouldn't be allowed on the internet.
> 
> The UN has been asked to monitor the elections in some states because in those states there have been cases of voter intimidation as well as voter supression by the far right wing group True the Vote, who have appeared at the polls unsolicited and without permission. True the Vote groups have tried for months to keep non-republicans off the voter rolls.
> 
> The fact is that the right wing extremists are violating the Constitution. Why do you support them? Why do you hate America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why cant America handle their own elections?......we have always had Right Wing Extremist....was the UN monitoring us when Blacks were given the vote?.....if someone wants to fuck with the Elections you just let everyone know this shit will not be tolerated and you will not like the results of you attempting to mess with them.....basically use the old Zero Tolerance method.....and come down HARD on those who do.....
Click to expand...


Wonder why they didn't want UN inspectors during the acorn debacle, oh I forgot, acorn was working for the criminalcrats...


----------



## beagle9

American_Jihad said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Africana a language? I heard this today from a friend of mine, who said he ran in to a foriegn exchange pilot (never heard of this) who flies F-16's, and is in this country right now training as some part of the UN mission or something. He said the guy couldn't tell him much at all, because alot of it was secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was the pilot Russian...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...t-reichstag-event-to-trigger-martial-law.html
Click to expand...

He said the guy was white and had what he thought was a Russian language or accent when he spoke, but when he asked him what it was (the accent), the pilot said it was Africana.. Me and my friend had never heard of this language before when he told me about it. There were 3 black bars on his shoulder, and my friend said that this is what also made him curious, because he had never seen this before on an f-16 flight suit that was American. The pilot wouldn't answer hardly any questions my friend would ask him, but only that he was here training. My friend is a former marine who served in the Iraq Desert Storm, and finished his service in the Airforce when he came back home.


----------



## Desperado

Is the UN the Next Big Threat to Internet Freedom?
Yes. the freedom the internet offers scares the crap out of any organization or government that is trying to gain total control.   They will do any thing they can to reign in the information available on the internet.

The UN is a direct threat Freedom in general too.  Why would any person want to have another layer of government.  America needs to tell the UN to pack their bags and find another place to spawn and to do it without the US or its money


----------



## Desperado

Grandma said:


> This thread is why children shouldn't be allowed on the internet.
> 
> The UN has been asked to monitor the elections in some states because in those states there have been cases of voter intimidation as well as voter supression by the far right wing group True the Vote, who have appeared at the polls unsolicited and without permission. True the Vote groups have tried for months to keep non-republicans off the voter rolls.
> 
> The fact is that the right wing extremists are violating the Constitution. Why do you support them? Why do you hate America?



So will they also monitor the Black Panthers in Philly this time too?


----------



## Katzndogz

beagle9 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Africana a language? I heard this today from a friend of mine, who said he ran in to a foriegn exchange pilot (never heard of this) who flies F-16's, and is in this country right now training as some part of the UN mission or something. He said the guy couldn't tell him much at all, because alot of it was secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was the pilot Russian...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...t-reichstag-event-to-trigger-martial-law.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said the guy was white and had what he thought was a Russian language or accent when he spoke, but when he asked him what it was (the accent), the pilot said it was Africana.. Me and my friend had never heard of this language before when he told me about it. There were 3 black bars on his shoulder, and my friend said that this is what also made him curious, because he had never seen this before on an f-16 flight suit that was American. The pilot wouldn't answer hardly any questions my friend would ask him, but only that he was here training. My friend is a former marine who served in the Iraq Desert Storm, and finished his service in the Airforce when he came back home.
Click to expand...


Afrikaans is a language and a people.

Afrikaans language, alphabet and pronunciation


----------



## beagle9

Katzndogz said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was the pilot Russian...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...t-reichstag-event-to-trigger-martial-law.html
> 
> 
> 
> He said the guy was white and had what he thought was a Russian language or accent when he spoke, but when he asked him what it was (the accent), the pilot said it was Africana.. Me and my friend had never heard of this language before when he told me about it. There were 3 black bars on his shoulder, and my friend said that this is what also made him curious, because he had never seen this before on an f-16 flight suit that was American. The pilot wouldn't answer hardly any questions my friend would ask him, but only that he was here training. My friend is a former marine who served in the Iraq Desert Storm, and finished his service in the Airforce when he came back home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Afrikaans is a language and a people.
> 
> Afrikaans language, alphabet and pronunciation
Click to expand...

Weird spelling, where are they from ? Never mind, I clicked on the link...LOL Thanks

Great link by the way...


----------



## Grandma

beagle9 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Africana a language? I heard this today from a friend of mine, who said he ran in to a foriegn exchange pilot (never heard of this) who flies F-16's, and is in this country right now training as some part of the UN mission or something. He said the guy couldn't tell him much at all, because alot of it was secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was the pilot Russian...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...t-reichstag-event-to-trigger-martial-law.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said the guy was white and had what he thought was a Russian language or accent when he spoke, but when he asked him what it was (the accent), the pilot said it was Africana.. Me and my friend had never heard of this language before when he told me about it. There were 3 black bars on his shoulder, and my friend said that this is what also made him curious, because he had never seen this before on an f-16 flight suit that was American. The pilot wouldn't answer hardly any questions my friend would ask him, but only that he was here training. My friend is a former marine who served in the Iraq Desert Storm, and finished his service in the Airforce when he came back home.
Click to expand...


It's Afrikaans. Guess what country. Hint: Not Russia or former Eastern Block.


----------



## Grandma

American_Jihad said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is why children shouldn't be allowed on the internet.
> 
> The UN has been asked to monitor the elections in some states because in those states there have been cases of voter intimidation as well as voter supression by the far right wing group True the Vote, who have appeared at the polls unsolicited and without permission. True the Vote groups have tried for months to keep non-republicans off the voter rolls.
> 
> The fact is that the right wing extremists are violating the Constitution. Why do you support them? Why do you hate America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why cant America handle their own elections?......we have always had Right Wing Extremist....was the UN monitoring us when Blacks were given the vote?.....if someone wants to fuck with the Elections you just let everyone know this shit will not be tolerated and you will not like the results of you attempting to mess with them.....basically use the old Zero Tolerance method.....and come down HARD on those who do.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wonder why they didn't want UN inspectors during the acorn debacle, oh I forgot, acorn was working for the criminalcrats...
Click to expand...


ACORN was never accused of spying into the actual voting booths, trying to get legitimate voters knocked off the rolls, gathering in thug gangs and blocking lines of voters, nor distracting and bothering poll workers at busy polling locations. The Teabaggers have been.

There were only 2, count 'em TWO Black Panthers and they were at a single polling station. 

The teabaggers have no authorization to monitor the polls, and are under investigation in several states for physical intimidation and for attempting voter supression in several states for the past couple of years. They've vowed to send a million jackboots to polling stations this November to disrupt the voting process.

The UN didn't just up and decide to come in, a number of civil rights groups ASKED them to monitor this year's general election.


----------



## American_Jihad

Grandma said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was the pilot Russian...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...t-reichstag-event-to-trigger-martial-law.html
> 
> 
> 
> He said the guy was white and had what he thought was a Russian language or accent when he spoke, but when he asked him what it was (the accent), the pilot said it was Africana.. Me and my friend had never heard of this language before when he told me about it. There were 3 black bars on his shoulder, and my friend said that this is what also made him curious, because he had never seen this before on an f-16 flight suit that was American. The pilot wouldn't answer hardly any questions my friend would ask him, but only that he was here training. My friend is a former marine who served in the Iraq Desert Storm, and finished his service in the Airforce when he came back home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Afrikaans. Guess what country. Hint: Not Russia or former Eastern Block.
Click to expand...


Religion - Afrikaners


----------



## American_Jihad

Grandma said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> why cant America handle their own elections?......we have always had Right Wing Extremist....was the UN monitoring us when Blacks were given the vote?.....if someone wants to fuck with the Elections you just let everyone know this shit will not be tolerated and you will not like the results of you attempting to mess with them.....basically use the old Zero Tolerance method.....and come down HARD on those who do.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder why they didn't want UN inspectors during the acorn debacle, oh I forgot, acorn was working for the criminalcrats...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ACORN was never accused of spying into the actual voting booths, trying to get legitimate voters knocked off the rolls, gathering in thug gangs and blocking lines of voters, nor distracting and bothering poll workers at busy polling locations. The Teabaggers have been.
> 
> There were only 2, count 'em TWO Black Panthers and they were at a single polling station.
> 
> The teabaggers have no authorization to monitor the polls, and are under investigation in several states for physical intimidation and for attempting voter supression in several states for the past couple of years. They've vowed to send a million jackboots to polling stations this November to disrupt the voting process.
> 
> The UN didn't just up and decide to come in, a number of civil rights groups ASKED them to monitor this year's general election.
Click to expand...


Need proof stating tea party million jackboots, links. Teabaggers, that's a LGBT thing, I'm surprised a lefty gets them mixed up...rolmao


----------



## freedombecki

> ACORN was never accused of spying into the actual voting booths, trying  to get legitimate voters knocked off the rolls, gathering in thug gangs  and blocking lines of voters, nor distracting and bothering poll workers  at busy polling locations. The Teabaggers have been.
> 
> There were only 2, count 'em TWO Black Panthers and they were at a single polling station.
> 
> The teabaggers have no authorization to monitor the polls, and are under  investigation in several states for physical intimidation and for  attempting voter supression in several states for the past couple of  years. They've vowed to send a million jackboots to polling stations  this November to disrupt the voting process.
> 
> The UN didn't just up and decide to come in, a number of civil rights groups ASKED them to monitor this year's general election.


Judicial watch has found the following irregularities with people with a vested interest in disrupting truth-in-voting as follows:



> Election Integrity Is Under Assault
> 
> The integrity of the 2012 elections is under systematic assault by leftist activists and politicians whose objective is clearly to manipulate the 2012 elections for their own gain. Judicial Watch investigators have evidence that special interests, government entities, and even the current administration are:
> 
> Refusing to force states to clean their voter rolls of deceased and moved voters;
> 
> Fighting state efforts to require voters to show a photo ID at the polls;
> 
> Failing to enforce our federal laws against illegal immigration and effectively ending the deportation of illegal aliens, thereby swelling the population of potential illegal voters.
> 
> And as Judicial Watch uncovers more and more evidence of the breadth and scale of this effort, it is becoming clear that the objective of what we are seeing reaches far beyond the results of the 2012 election. That&#8217;s why Judicial Watch is taking action by suing states to force them to clean their voter rolls. We invite you to join our effort now by taking action to support our 2012 Election Integrity Project. link


Are you being used by your party to manipulate the 2012 election to disenfranchise the true vote count and insert extra ballots illegally?

The Democrat House of Cards is getting ready to have its anchor card removed--stolen elections.

And that's just too bad.


----------



## WilliamLaSalle

United Nations Human Rights Council lately has included nations like these:  China, Nigeria, Madagascar, Algeria, Egypt, Malaysia, Libya, Kenya, Qatar, Jordan, Indonesia, Pakistan, Malaysia, Bahrain, Bangladesh, Burkina Faso, Saudi Arabia, and Iran. 

Countries have sought membership of the Commission not to strengthen human rights but to protect themselves against criticism or to criticize others.

Jul 6, 2012   Syria is Running for Seat on UN Human Rights Council and May Win. 

Odd that the nations in the council have the worst records on human rights and very little personal freedom isn't it ?

Women and children in some of these countries have no rights at all. 

We have decided the United Nations should monitor our election in the United States in 2012.  Although their human rights records are horrible and continue to be horrible today, I am sure they will do all they can to insure we have an honest election.

2012 group
    * African States: Cameroon, Djibouti, Mauritius, Nigeria and Senegal.
    * Asian States: Bangladesh, China, Jordan, Kyrgystan and Saudi Arabia.
    * Eastern European States: Hungary and the Russian Federation.
    * Latin American & Caribbean States: Cuba, Mexico and Uruguay.
    * Western European & Other States: United States, Belgium, Norway and Turkey.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Senate to vote on U.N. Treaty: Rights of Persons with Disabilities*

12/3/12

Glenn has been trying to take a break and recharge from politics because of how trying he believe the next four years are going to be. But today he had to get back in the game. 

Glenn explained to his radio audience this morning that tomorrow the Senate will vote on the U.N.s Convention on the Rights of Persons with Disabilities (CRPD). 

I urge you to call the Senate and beg them to vote against this, Glenn emphasized. Later adding, This will impact every parent and every  every parent of a disabled child and every disabled person in America.  Let alone the world.  It is already passed the Senate committee.  It is about to go to the floor of the Senate and it must be stopped.

Only 34 senators are needed to block the treaty that in Article 18, Section 2 states that all children with disabilities shall be registered immediately after birth.

---
Senate to vote on U.N. Treaty: Rights of Persons with Disabilities  Glenn Beck

---

Disability Treaty  Motion to Proceed - Vote Agreed to (61-36, 3 Not Voting)

The Senate agreed to proceed to consideration of the Convention on the Rights of Persons with Disabilities, a United Nations treaty meant to outline the rights of disabled individuals and create a framework for implementing plans to protect those rights. The treaty contains language outlining the general obligations of signatory nations vis a vis their disabled citizens as well as sections on issues ranging from independent living to human dignity. There is currently an agreement in place to vote on ratification of the treaty on Tuesday, December 4.

U.S. Senate






Former GOP presidential candidate and former Sen. Rick Santorum (R-PA) (L) speaks about his opposition to the United Nations Convention on the Rights of Persons with Disabilities during a news conference with his wife Karen Santorum as she holds their daughter, Isabella, at the Dirksen Senate Office Building on Capitol Hill November 26. (Photo: Chip Somodevilla/Getty Images)​


----------



## RoadVirus

American_Jihad said:


> *Senate to vote on U.N. Treaty: Rights of Persons with Disabilities*
> 
> 12/3/12
> 
> Glenn has been trying to take a break and recharge from politics because of how trying he believe the next four years are going to be. But today he had to get back in the game.
> 
> Glenn explained to his radio audience this morning that tomorrow the Senate will vote on the U.N.s Convention on the Rights of Persons with Disabilities (CRPD).
> 
> I urge you to call the Senate and beg them to vote against this, Glenn emphasized. Later adding, This will impact every parent and every  every parent of a disabled child and every disabled person in America.  Let alone the world.  It is already passed the Senate committee.  It is about to go to the floor of the Senate and it must be stopped.
> 
> Only 34 senators are needed to block the treaty that in Article 18, Section 2 states that all children with disabilities shall be registered immediately after birth.
> 
> ---
> Senate to vote on U.N. Treaty: Rights of Persons with Disabilities  Glenn Beck
> 
> ---
> 
> Disability Treaty  Motion to Proceed - Vote Agreed to (61-36, 3 Not Voting)
> 
> The Senate agreed to proceed to consideration of the Convention on the Rights of Persons with Disabilities, a United Nations treaty meant to outline the rights of disabled individuals and create a framework for implementing plans to protect those rights. The treaty contains language outlining the general obligations of signatory nations vis a vis their disabled citizens as well as sections on issues ranging from independent living to human dignity. There is currently an agreement in place to vote on ratification of the treaty on Tuesday, December 4.
> 
> U.S. Senate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former GOP presidential candidate and former Sen. Rick Santorum (R-PA) (L) speaks about his opposition to the United Nations Convention on the Rights of Persons with Disabilities during a news conference with his wife Karen Santorum as she holds their daughter, Isabella, at the Dirksen Senate Office Building on Capitol Hill November 26. (Photo: Chip Somodevilla/Getty Images)​



The UN isn't happy unless it has a "treaty" giving it some say in something. Guns, disabled people, taxes, education, Internet. Welcome to the New World Order, brought to you by the United Nations, the One World Government.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Senate rejects United Nations treaty for disabled rights in a 61-38 vote*

By Ramsey Cox and Julian Pecquet 
12/04/12 12:29

A United Nations treaty to ban discrimination against people with disabilities went down to defeat in the Senate on Tuesday in a 61-38 vote.

The treaty, backed by President Obama and former Senate Majority Leader Bob Dole (R-Kan.), fell five votes short of the two-thirds majority needed for confirmation as dozens of Senate Republicans objected that it would create new abortion rights and impede the ability of people to homeschool disabled children. 

---
Senate rejects United Nations treaty for disabled rights in a 61-38 vote - The Hill's Global Affairs


----------



## LogikAndReazon

luddly.neddite said:


> Not surprising that nut job rw's hate an organization whose only purpose is to promote peace.
> 
> Not surprising a moron like this believes the UN's only purpose is to promote peace........comical


----------



## American_Jihad

ClowardPiven strategy

*Senator: Obama Quietly Handing Over Billions of Dollars to UN in Name of Global Warming *​
Thursday, December 6, 2012 


While all of the attention today in Washington is on the looming fiscal cliff, President Obamas administration is quietly handing over billions of dollars to the United Nations in the name of global warming.

Hello, I am Senator Jim Inhofe, Republican Senator from Oklahoma, Ranking Member of the Senate Committee on Environment and Public Works, and chief critic of President Obamas far left green agenda
---


Post Continues on epw.senate.gov


Read more: Senator: Obama Quietly Handing Over Billions of Dollars to UN in Name of Global Warming  Patriot Update


----------



## AmyNation

Consertives see the UN and think Firefly, Liberals see the UN and think Star Trek.


----------



## American_Jihad

AmyNation said:


> Consertives see the UN and think Firefly, Liberals see the UN and think Star Trek.



Hey don't forget the utopian fantasy dreamland...


----------



## gwennie

luddly.neddite said:


> Not surprising that nut job rw's hate an organization whose only purpose is to promote peace.
> 
> Only thing worse than the UN is that horrible ACLU whose only purpose is to protect our Constitution and the Bill of Rights.



You really are a nut job.  You, and the whole left wing radical element are crazy as loons.


----------



## American_Jihad

*UN Proposes Food Redistribution from US and Europe through Swift and Collective Action*​
February 22, 2013 
By Daniel Greenfield

If you loved wealth redistribution, remember that money is just the tip of the redistribution iceberg. In the USSR, wealth redistribution gave way to food redistribution. And the UNSSR is moving along that same road.

_The United Nations Environment Programme (UNEP)  has issued a new report called Our Nutrient World: The challenge to produce more food and energy with less pollution.

People in the rich world should become demitarians  eating half as much meat as usual, while stopping short of giving it up  in order to avoid severe environmental damage, scientists have urged.

Sutton was speaking about the rich west, the US and Europe in particular. He wants the change in diet to be pioneered in Europe, as the US will be a tougher nut to crack.

The UN scientists said people in poor countries should be allowed to increase their consumption of animal protein, which billions of people are lacking. But if that is so as not to cause environmental harm, the move to meat in the developing world must be balanced with a reduction in the amount consumed in developed countries._

Mark Sutton is apparently an environmental physicist which qualifies him to propose a new Marxist diet.

...

UN Proposes ?Food Redistribution? from US and Europe through ?Swift and Collective Action?


----------



## American_Jihad

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3qtpdSQox0]MSNBC Host Melissa Harris-Perry » All Your Kids Belong To Us - YouTube[/ame]

*The UN wants to dictate how parents raise kids*​
by Gramfan 
February 24, 2013

...

*AGENDA 21 & PARENTAL RIGHT*

To ensure that there are sufficient up and coming supporters of the United Nations Global Governance agenda, the indoctrination of our children is of the utmost importance to that organization.  We already see erosion of national pride being actively pursued in schools and universities.

Socialist values are being encouraged as national pride takes a back seat to the wants of the &#8216;Global&#8217; family.  The raising of our national flag is discouraged on the excuse that some within our failed multicultural society may be offended.  The singing of the National Anthem and the saying of prayers in schools has also been abandoned for the same reason.  Non-denominational religious teachings in schools has also suffered the same fate, and Christmas is being turned into Happy Holidays to placate the sensibilities of those who don&#8217;t now and never will belong in our society. The greatest insult to our national pride comes from a bureaucracy that has determined ANZAC Day to be divisive. That is laughable and a grave insult to all patriotic Australians.

The United Nations has created yet another convention, the Convention on the Rights of the Child, or CRC. Left-wing socialist governments are keen to turn this &#8220;convention&#8221; into a treaty because they know it is extremely difficult to extract one&#8217;s self from that situation even if they lose the next election.

...

The United States present administration, including Muslim sympathizer Obama and Kevin Rudd&#8217;s very good friend Hilary Clinton are very much in favour of the CRC and are pushing to have it ratified this year and make no mistake, our government will follow suit to remain in step with the US and fulfill what it sees as its obligations to the UN within the context of *Agenda 21*.

http://1389blog.com/2013/02/24/the-un-wants-to-dictate-how-parents-raise-kids/


...


----------



## American_Jihad

*U.N. Leader: U.S. Israel First Ethos to Blame for Boston Bombing*


April 24, 2013 
By Joseph Klein

While our nation continues to deal with the aftermath of the Boston Marathon terrorist bombings, which killed three people and wounded more than 260, jihadists and their sympathizers gloat, rationalize or turn the blame for the bombings back onto the United States and Israel. Leftists, who were so quick to accuse Tea Party members or right wingers for the bombings, have remained mostly silent as the truth of the Islamist roots of the bombing suspects became known.

The suspects, Tamerlan Tsarnaev, now dead, and his younger brother, Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, now in custody, were described by one U.S. government official as aspiring jihadists. They were led to their alleged evil act by their understanding of their Muslim faith.  Tellingly, on the Russian social networking site Vkontakte, Dzhokhar Tsarnaev described his world view as Islam.

...

*Members of Hamas, Islamic Jihad and Hezbollah were dancing in the streets of Gaza, handing out candies to passerbys, according to the Israeli News Agency. Mohammad al-Chalabi, the head of the Muslim Salafi group, which is a jihadist group headquartered in Jordan, proclaimed that he was happy to see the horror in America.*
...

Richard Falk  a top official of the United Nations Human Rights Council, who quoted these callers in his Foreign Policy Journal article, entitled A Commentary on the Marathon Murders  looked at the Boston terrorist attacks as an understandable reaction to the American global domination project.

Falk brought Israel into his discussion. As long as Tel Aviv has the compliant ear of the American political establishment, those who wish for peace and justice in the world should not rest easy, Falk wrote. And he took verbal shots  at Israels belligerent leader, Bibi Netanyahu and at President Obama for succumbing to the Beltway ethos of Israel First.

...

These jihadists bear total responsibility for their evil actions, which were inspired by their evil ideology, not the country that took them in and gave them so much.

U.N. Leader: U.S. ?Israel First Ethos? to Blame for Boston Bombing | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## The Irish Ram

ERGO said:


> *The United Nations Treaty is Unconstitutional
> *
> 
> The history of how the United Nations was created is a classic case of diplomacy by deception. The United Nations is the successor to the defunct League of Nations, the first attempt to set up a One World Government in the wake of the Paris Peace Conference which gave birth to the Treaty of Versailles.
> 
> Treaty of Versailles:Pawns in the Game - 10
> 
> In the case of the United States, the plan is not to overthrow the U.S. government or its Constitution, but to "make it negligible." This has largely been accomplished by slowly and carefully implementing the socialist manifesto written in 1920 by the Fabian Society, which was based on the Communist Manifesto of 1848.
> 
> Isn't this making of the Constitution "negligible" exactly what is happening? In fact when the U.S. government violates the Constitution on an almost daily basis with total impunity, it makes the Constitution "negligible." Executive orders, such as going to war without a declaration of war, as in the Gulf War, have worked to make the Constitution "negligible." There is absolutely no provision in the Constitution for executive orders. Executive orders are only proclamations which the president has no power or authority to make. Only a king can make proclamations.
> 
> The warmed over League of Nations was thrust upon the U.S. Senate in 1945, dressed under a new label: the United Nations Treaty. The senators were given only three days to discuss the implications of the treaty, which could not have been fully examined in under least a full 18 months of discussion. Had the senators properly understood what they were discussing, which, apart from a few exceptions, they did not, there would have been a demand for a proper period for discussion. The fact is that the Senate did not understand the document and therefore should not have voted on it.
> 
> Had the senators who debated the United Nations treaty properly understood the document it surely would have been rejected. Apart from any other considerations, the document was so poorly written and, in many instances, so vague, deceptive and contradictory, that it could have been rejected on these grounds alone.
> 
> A law, which is what a treaty is, must be clearly written and unambiguous. The U.N. Treaty was far from that. In any case, the United States, bound by its Constitution, could not ratify the U.N. treaty, for the following reasons:
> 
> 1) Our Constitution rests upon the bedrock of sovereignty, without which there can be no constitution. U.S. foreign policy is based upon Vattel's "Law of Nations" which makes sovereignty the issue. Although the Constitution is silent on world government and foreign bodies, when the Constitution is silent of a power, and it is not incidental to another power in the Constitution, then it is an inhibition of that power, or a PROHIBITION of that power.
> 
> 2)The United Nations is not a sovereign body, having no measurable territory of its own. It is housed on U.S. territory in New York in a building loaned by the Rockefellers. Under the U.S. Constitution, we cannot make a treaty with any nation or body that lacks sovereignty. The United States could not (and cannot) make a treaty with a body or country having no sovereignty. The U.S. can make an agreement with a country or body having no sovereignty, but can never enter into a treaty with a body lacking in sovereignty.
> 
> 3) For the Senate to have attempted to ratify a treaty with a body, state, or country lacking sovereignty, defined boundaries, demographics, a currency system, a set of laws or a constitution, to whit, the United Nations, was to betray the oath to uphold the Constitution which senators are sworn to do. This is commonly called treason.
> 
> 4)In order for the United States to become a member of the United Nations, two amendments to the Constitution would have to be passed. The first amendment would have to recognize that a world body exists. In its present form, the Constitution cannot recognize the United Nations as a world body. A second amendment would have to say that the United States can have a treaty relationship with an unsovereign world body. Neither amendment was ever offered, much less accepted by the Senate and ratified by all of the States.
> 
> Thus, the thoroughly suspect U.N. "treaty" never was a legal law in the United States. As matters stood in 1945, and as they stand today, although the President has the power to have a say in foreign affairs, he does not have the power, nor has he ever had the power, to make an agreement &#8212; much less a treaty &#8212; with a world body. This absolutely means that no other world body, specifically, the United Nations, has jurisdiction to deploy American servicemen and women, or to order the United States to act outside of the Constitutional restrictions imposed by our Founding Fathers.
> 
> Source Link: Diplomacy By Deception by Dr. John Coleman




In the case of the United States, the plan is not to overthrow the U.S. government or its Constitution, but to "make it negligible."

  ^ Thank you so much for that.  

They are *very* patient, but time is running out. Soros wants it and he wants it now. They need to set up what the Bible said they would set up, that no man may buy or sell.......
The UN's frontrunner for *Life* Term President of the UN, just made sure that our medical records and prescriptions are at their disposal. That was huge.  They also have our bank records, our locations at any time, our ownership of any defensive weapons that could be used against them, our internet information, cell phone information, and more.  They need to control all of those areas.  

And now, they will convince us that drones hovering above us "thwarting crime" is a good thing, and won't infringe on anyone's privacy, honest.....

The list you mentioned are snags for them.  Look at the 2nd one:

We are signing UN world encompassing Treaties, which are the UN's *Constitution*.  Those Laws can only trump ours  *if* the UN was a sovereign Nation. 
UN solution: 
*The UN has just petitioned for Sovereign Nation status, as a territory without borders.*
Our last four presidents (and many more before them) are UN globalists. Their loyalties lie beyond this country.   
The masses are being fooled. And Halliburton is building "detention centers" for those that aren't.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Obama's United Nations Backdoor to Gun Control*

Luckily, the Constitution gives the Senate exclusive power to ratify, or block, the Arms Trade Treaty..

April 14, 2013

Even before his most ambitious gun-control proposals were falling by the wayside, President Obama was turning for help to the United Nations. On April 2, the United States led 154 nations to approve the Arms Trade Treaty in the U.N. General Assembly. While much of the treaty governs the international sale of conventional weapons, its regulation of small arms would provide American gun-control advocates with a new tool for restricting rights. Yet because the Constitution requires that two-thirds of the Senate give its advice and consent to any treaty, Second Amendment supporters still have a political route to stop the administration. 

...

Yet, as with many utopian devices, the treaty fails the test of enforcement. Some of the world's largest arms traffickers either voted against the agreement or abstained. The U.S., quite rightly, already has the world's most serious export controls in place, while nations such as North Korea, Syria, Iran, Russia and China will continue to traffic in arms with abandon. 

But the new treaty also demands domestic regulation of "small arms and light weapons." The treaty's Article 5 requires nations to "establish and maintain a national control system," including a "national control list." Article 10 requires signatories "to regulate brokering" of conventional arms. The treaty offers no guarantee for individual rights, but instead only declares it is "mindful" of the "legitimate trade and lawful ownership" of arms for"recreational, cultural, historical, and sporting activities." Not a word about the right to possess guns for a broader individual right of self-defense.

...

The Senate should block this latest effort to evade the Constitution's controls on federal power. There could be no greater justification for senators to exercise their veto over treaties than the cause of protecting the individual liberties of Americansincluding the right to bear arms.

John Bolton and John Yoo: Obama's U.N. Backdoor Route to Gun Control - WSJ.com


----------



## Grandma

Why isn't this in the conspiracy forum?


----------



## American_Jihad

*Climate finance: 'The elephant that's not in the room' in Bonn*​
By Jenny Lei Ravelo on 30 April 2013

...

Its the elephant thats not in the room, Oxfams climate change policy adviser Tracy Carty told Devex.



Calls for more climate funding have been increasing amid reports of the escalating impact of climate-related disasters around the world. Developing countries, which usually bear the brunt of these catastrophes, have been calling on rich nations to finance climate adaptation efforts.



But funds for climate finance remain in a limbo. Fast-start finance ended in 2012, but developed countries failed to make any collective commitment on climate funding for the next two years. How they will reach their commitment to provide $1 billion a year by 2020 also remains unclear.



Unless we see progress on climate finance, negotiations toward an effective 2015 outcome will stall () Its crazy [that climate finance] is not part of the agenda, Carty argued.

...

https://www.devex.com/en/news/climate-finance-the-elephant-that-s-not-in-the/80830


----------



## Desperado

AmyNation said:


> Consertives see the UN and think Firefly, Liberals see the UN and think Star Trek.



Outstanding Analogy


----------



## American_Jihad

Desperado said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consertives see the UN and think Firefly, Liberals see the UN and think Star Trek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding Analogy
Click to expand...


Nah, I see the libtards more like Doctor Smith form lost in space...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mF6dCD8n2E]DR. SMITH SAYING CREATURE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## American_Jihad

*The United Nations Hezbollah Protection Force*

May 13, 2013 By Joseph Klein 

...

Comments like these whitewash Hezbollahs flagrant violations of Security Council Resolution 1701. Hezbollah now has more than 50,000 deadly missiles aimed at Israeli population centers, with the prospect of adding chemical weapons and highly precise missiles with greater reach deep inside Israel. In his speech last week, Hezbollah leader Sayyed Hassan Nasrallah said his jihadists were ready to receive any game-changing weapons. Syria will give the resistance special weapons it never had before.

Yet UNIFIL ( i.e., the UN Hezbollah Protection Force) is still directing its accusations of Resolution 1701 violations against Israel for using air reconnaissance in Lebanon to monitor Hezbollahs re-armament and to enable Israel to better defend its civilian populations against a surprise attack. Some European Union countries such as France, which contribute troops to UNIFIL, refuse to properly label Hezbollah as the terrorist organization it surely is.

Israel cannot rely on UNIFIL or the UN Security Council to protect its civilians from Hezbollahs missile attacks, much less from the game-changing threat posed if and when Hezbollah gets its hands on Syrias vast stockpiles of chemical weapons. Nasrallah has already threatened to kill tens of thousands of Israelis. In the final analysis, Israel has the responsibility to protect its own citizens from Hezbollahs commission of such crimes against humanity.

As Israels ambassador to the United Nations Ron Prosor said on May 10th during a discussion on counter-terrorism at the UN Security Council, We will not allow Hezbollah  and Id like to emphasize this clearly  to test our resolve.

The United Nations? Hezbollah Protection Force | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Wyld Kard

Luddly Neddite said:


> Not surprising that nut job rw's hate an organization whose only purpose is to promote peace.
> 
> Only thing worse than the UN is that horrible ACLU whose only purpose is to protect our Constitution and the Bill of Rights.




_"an organization whose only purpose is to promote peace". _

What a load of bull-crap!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard

Hey AJ, this is a great book that talks about how corrupt the United Nations is and their plan to destroy America from the inside-out.


----------



## Granny

If there is any proof positive that One World Order will not work, it is the United Nations.  I'm hard pressed to think of a more corrupt and inept organization on the planet. Well, I can think of one, but that's not the subject of this thread.

People, their nationalities, their customs, etc. are, in any circumstance, incompatible with other people, nationalities and customs. Neither side is going to be willing to give up their values, customs, and everything else that sets them aside as a people or nationality in favor of a system of beliefs that is, frankly, abhorrent to their own system of beliefs.  

God forbid that mankind ever reduces itself to being little clones of someone else ... but some factions of mankind are dead set on bringing that on.  Imagine a world where no one has his or her own personality, thoughts, feelings, dreams, individuality, etc. other than those of the collective. Hitler tried that shit: a quest for a blue-eyed blond Aryan state that was perfect.

I think the US should take its chances and pull out of the UN. At the very least, look at the money we would save.  Money and aid that never reaches its intended recipients. It's a freaking waste.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

rw's still making up shit they know nothing about. 

All these allegations and no links.

Gee, what a surprise. 

Not.


----------



## American_Jihad

Wildcard said:


> Hey AJ, this is a great book that talks about how corrupt the United Nations is and their plan to destroy America from the inside-out.



Check this book out, I watch it on book TV on C-Span over the weekend...






American Betrayal: The Secret Assault on Our Nations CharacterIn American Betrayal, Diana West argues that  current policies today notwithstanding  America began to abandon its core ideals and march toward Socialism nearly 75 years ago. Starting in the late 1930s, at the time of FDR, the Soviets were already in a position to take advantage of the many communist sympathizers in the U.S. Not only FDR, but also Presidents Truman and Eisenhower and those in their inner circles played roles in enabling the U.S.S.R. as well as concealing the massive Moscow-directed penetration of American society. West shows that the system of spies designed to denigrate the American way of life was deep and extensive.

While West focuses on what took place decades ago as America lost its way, she does not fail to compare those episodes to events happening now. As the Soviet espionage scandal of that day amounted to making deals with the devil (the then Soviet Union), the U.S. finds itself in a similar situation today: Entering bad deals with Islamic extremists compromising our nations security and standing in the world, not to mention further endangering and undermining our value system and way of life.

...

American Betrayal: The Secret Assault on Our Nation?s Character


Oh yeh, somebody tell Fuddly Needle Dick I have links on all my articles...



...


----------



## Wyld Kard

Luddly Neddite said:


> rw's still making up shit they know nothing about.
> 
> All these allegations and no links.
> 
> Gee, what a surprise.
> 
> Not.



Gee, what a surprise you making a stupid statement.

AJ has provided proof as well as links in his posts.  

It's not anyone's fault if you have failed to comprehend that.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Jesse Jackson Wants Libya, Cuba and China to Investigate Martin Shooting*​
July 17, 2013 By Daniel Greenfield

Great plan. I hear China still has that tank guy who runs over people. I bet he could offer a lot of insight into the Zimmerman case. Also Im sure that Libya will be happy to take a break from murdering black people to come over here and investigate Trayvon Martins shooting.

But Jesse Jacksons career is a testament to his penchant for acting stupidly. So hes reaching over Obamas head to the UN Human Rights Council which consists of such nations as Cuba, China, Libya, Qatar, Kuwait, Saudi Arabia and Bangladesh. Not to mention Mauritania, which still has slavery.

So these are the perfect folks to come down and take charge of our human rights situation.  (Oh and let the record show that Jesse Jackson invited a country which still has slaves to investigate Americas treatment of black people.)

...

I think Jesse should get Russia in on this. Their police are really good at shooting people and then explaining how they shot themselves.

Jesse Jackson Wants Libya, Cuba and China to Investigate Martin Shooting | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad

*Positions of Power*

July 18, 2013 By Adam Turner





[Her husband is Cass Sunstein]

...

The premiere example is her response to the thought experiment on the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.  In 2002, Samantha Power was asked: Let me give you a thought experiment here without addressing the Palestine  Israel problem, lets say you were an advisor to the President of the United States, how would you respond to current events there? Would you advise him to put a structure in place to monitor that situation, at least if one party or another [starts] looking like they might be moving toward genocide?  She answered:

_what we need is a willingness to put something on the line in helping the situation. Putting something on the line might mean alienating a domestic constituency of tremendous political and financial import; it may more crucially mean sacrificing  or investing, I think, more than sacrificing  billions of dollars, not in servicing Israels military, but actually investing in the new state of Palestine, in investing the billions of dollars it would probably take, also, to support what will have to be a mammoth protection force, not of the old Rwanda kind, but a meaningful military presence. Because it seems to me at this stage (and this is true of actual genocides as well, and not just major human rights abuses, which were seen there), you have to go in as if youre serious, you have to put something on the line.  Unfortunately, imposition of a solution on unwilling parties is dreadful. Its a terrible thing to do, its fundamentally undemocratic. But, sadly, we dont just have a democracy here either, we have a liberal democracy. There are certain sets of principles that guide our policy, or that are meant to, anyway. Its essential that some set of principles becomes the benchmark, rather than a deference to [leaders] who are fundamentally politically destined to destroy the lives of their own peopleI do think in that sense, both political leaders have been dreadfully irresponsible. And, unfortunately, it does require external intervention._

During the 2008 presidential campaign, when Power was advising then Senator Obama, this hypothetical answer began to attract critical comment, so Power completely disavowed it: Even I dont understand it.  This makes no sense to me. The quote seems so weird.

...

 In a 2008 radio interview, when Power answered concerns regarding Barack Obama and his views towards Israel, she stated, So much of it is about: Is he going to be good for the Jews?  A further clarification of this statement might be warranted.  Perhaps she might say, My appointment is good for the Jews.  Did you know that I am married to one?

This kind of strategy will likely get Samantha Power through the U.S. Senate.  Whether it will serve our nation at the United Nations, a place where the United States faces determined foes and where political debates have real consequences, is another question entirely.

Positions of Power | FrontPage Magazine
...


----------



## American_Jihad

*How Russia Cashes in on UN Corruption*

August 3, 2013 By Daniel Greenfield






That only seems fair enough considering the role that Soviet agents played in creating the United Nations.

_For much of the past decade, Russia has been engaged in a systematic effort to stymie attempts to root out corruption in U.N. spending. The Russians have pushed out U.N. reformers. Theyve defanged watchdogs. And theyve blocked internal budget reforms aimed at saving costs.

Russias zeal for turning back reform has been felt most powerfully in the U.N.s leasing of aircraft  a $1 billion a year market  that provide transport for the worlds second-largest expeditionary force.

An examination of U.N. procurement practices in the air-transport sector  drawing on dozens of interviews with U.N.-based officials and diplomats, as well as a review of internal U.N. communications and audits  suggests that Russia has enjoyed unfair advantages, including contracts that all but demand that the United Nations lease Russias Soviet-era aircraft._

...

How Russia Cashes in on UN Corruption | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## depotoo

just remember UN, Iraq and food for oil.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Meister said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising that nut job rw's hate an organization whose only purpose is to promote peace.
> 
> Only thing worse than the UN is that horrible ACLU whose only purpose is to protect our Constitution and the Bill of Rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is rich.
Click to expand...



You're ignorant.


----------



## American_Jihad

Luddly Neddite said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising that nut job rw's hate an organization whose only purpose is to promote peace.
> 
> Only thing worse than the UN is that horrible ACLU whose only purpose is to protect our Constitution and the Bill of Rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're ignorant.
Click to expand...


Puddly Needledick, you need to get a new Anti-glaremonitor so that you'll stop calling yo-self names...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Will the U.N.'s New Campaign Help or Hurt Gay Rights Abroad?*

Activists and experts split on how the 'Free & Equal' education campaign will affect local LGBT communities in countries like Russia​
By Jamie J. Hagen
August 8, 2013 


Last month, the United Nations launched a global public education campaign called "Free & Equal," aimed at fighting homophobia and transphobia around the world. "In 76 countries, it's still a crime to be in a same-sex relationship, and in at least five, the legally prescribed punishment is death," says Charles Radcliffe, chief of the U.N.'s Global Issues Section. "We are ready to intervene when we see human rights defenders arrested and detained." The U.N. hopes to confront violence and discrimination by emphasizing that LGBT rights are fundamental human rights. Adds Radcliffe, "There is a lot of misinformation that gets in the way of rational discussion, a lot of negative stereotypes."

In many ways, the timing couldn't be better, with Russia's homophobic new laws against so-called "gay propaganda" setting off a widespread outcry. But some experts are concerned that the U.N.'s campaign will have little impact in places like Russia  and could actually make matters worse. Janet E. Johnson, associate professor of political science at Brooklyn College, warns of likely negative repercussions against LGBT individuals and organizations in Russia. "Sexuality has become a political football, with Putin casting himself as the ultimate male-in-chief," says Johnson. "It's a very simple notion that if we advocate, it will change things. But there are countries where it doesn't."

...

Read more: Will the U.N.'s 'Free Equal' Education Campaign Help or Hurt Gay Rights Abroad? | Politics News | Rolling Stone


----------



## American_Jihad

*Haiti: Report Blames U.N. Camp for Deadly Cholera Outbreak*​
By KARLA ZABLUDOVSKY
Published: August 7, 2013

Adding to assertions that United Nations peacekeepers inadvertently brought a strain of cholera to Haiti, a new Yale University report holds the organization responsible for a recent outbreak and concludes that it should help the victims. Sewage from a United Nations camp contaminated one of Haitis largest rivers, the report said.

...

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/08/w...ames-un-camp-for-deadly-cholera-outbreak.html


----------



## asaratis

RoadVirus said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising that nut job rw's hate an organization whose only purpose is to promote peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UN's doing a great job promoting peace in Syria, *just ask the men, women and children killed at the hands of the Syrian military.*
Click to expand...


They would likely be hard put to give a response.


----------



## freedombecki

Luddly Neddite said:


> Not surprising that nut job rw's hate an organization whose only purpose is to promote peace.
> 
> Only thing worse than the UN is that horrible ACLU whose only purpose is to protect our Constitution and the Bill of Rights.


 
The United Rations is using its power like a trade union "Bad for you, good for us; bad for you, good for us; bad for you, good for us...."

And exponential repetitions of the same.

One should never post after the bong.


----------



## American_Jihad

Samantha Power, The Obama Administration's Anti-Israel Rising Star also married to Cass Sunstein... 

*Tucker Carlson: UN Ambassador Samantha Power has a freshman seminar view of the world*​
Jeff PoorMedia Reporter
8/22/13

On Fox News Channels Special Report on Thursday, the All-Star panel speculated on why newly confirmed U.N. Ambassador Samantha Power was a no-show at an emergency meeting of the U.N. Security Council on Wednesday about the alleged use of chemical weapons in Syria.

State Department spokeswoman Jen Psaki and other State Department officials had been reluctant give any details on Powers location. Tucker Carlson, editor-in-chief of The Daily Caller, called the stonewalling silly, but not without taking a shot at the new U.N. ambassador.

_ have to say, Im sure wherever she is, Ambassador Power is just dying that she is not here. She has very much a freshman seminar view of the world  a quiver with a moral outrage all the time. People are doing bad things, we have a moral obligation to intervene now, now, now! So, theyre silly. Just say where she is. It looks like she is on vacation. If she is, who cares? Everybody is in August. They should admit it.

...

Carlson: UN Ambassador Power has ?a freshman seminar view? | The Daily Caller_


----------



## American_Jihad

*Found: UN Ambassador in Ireland during urgent Syria meeting*​
Friday, August 23, 2013


Mystery solved. Americas ambassador to the U.N. Samantha Power was in Ireland on a personal trip when she missed an emergency meeting on the alleged chemical gas attack in Syria, U.N. sources tell Fox News. 

...

Read more at Found: UN Ambassador in Ireland during urgent Syria meeting - Patriot UpdatePatriot Update


----------



## Katzndogz

Taking a vacation immediately after being appointed has its upside.  Nothing that happens is your fault.  You were on vacation.

According to the placeholder who did attend, we outsourced our UN position to Britian.  All questions are directed to the UN.


----------



## American_Jihad

*United Nations War on Free Speech Continues*

September 6, 2013 By Andrew Harrod






German federal authorities have responded to earlier criticism by the United Nations (UN) Committee on the Elimination of Racial Discrimination (CERD) of lax German hate speech measures with troubling proposals to restrict further freedom of expression.  These developments in a case previously documented by my Legal Project (LP) colleague Sam Nunberg and me demonstrate once again the dangers for freedom that foreign organizations can present, especially in light of international campaigns against Islamophobia.

An April 4, 2013, CERD decision had condemned the German refusal to prosecute former German central bank board member Thilo Sarrazin for hate speech against Arabs and Turks.  CERD deemed the discontinuance of Sarrazins criminal investigation a violation of German commitments under the International Convention on the Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination.

...

Vázquezs views from the Land of Liberty are far more reasoned than those Germans anxious to do the bidding of CERDs members, most hailing from countries not noted for equality under the law. Stiffer hate speech laws would penalize many controversial political statements and involve the law in all manner of insults unrelated to public peace. It is to be hoped that Germany will ultimately heed Vázquezs restraint, despite successive attempts to overcome rational German rejections of Sarrazins prosecution.  Observers outside of Germany, meanwhile, should take Sarrazins tale to heart as an example of foreign institutions infringing domestic freedom.

United Nations? War on Free Speech Continues | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad

*UN to US: Get Zimmerman*

September 10, 2013 By Mark Tapson

With nothing more important to do than make pompous pronouncements on an already resolved criminal case in Florida, a United Nations sub-group on racism called on the United States government late last week to finalize the ongoing review of the case involving the controversial shooting of black Trayvon Martin by the media-designated white Hispanic neighborhood watchman George Zimmerman.

The United Nations Working Group of Experts of People of African Descent (the UN needs to put together a Working Group of Experts on Creating Group Names That Make Better Acronyms) released a statement calling upon the US Government to examine its laws that could have discriminatory impact on African Americans, and to ensure that such laws are in full compliance with the countrys international legal obligations and relevant standards, said human rights expert Verene Shepherd, who currently heads the group of experts (the UN News article mentions quite often that they are experts, to reassure you that as experts they are surely qualified to lecture the least racist nation in the world about how racist we are).

This comes after a trial in which Zimmerman was found innocent of all charges, and after a separate FBI investigation found no racism in Zimmermans motivation. That wasnt enough for the experts at UNWGEPAD, who must have their hands full keeping up with trials involving people of African descent in every country around the world. Nor was it enough for Attorney General Eric Holder, who is mulling over a federal civil action against Zimmerman, and who instituted a tip line for Americans who want to act as Holders informants and dig up some useful dirt on Zimmerman.

...

The experts at the United Nations Working Group of Experts of People of African Descent, like the UN itself, serve no real-world function. They occasionally travel somewhere on a fact-finding trip, then come back to their nice offices in Geneva or the UN and write official, bloodless reports and recommendations that are passed around in attractive folders to useless bureaucrats far removed from the brutal reality of the strong massacring the weak in distant corners of the earth. For some reason, savages committing genocide dont bother to read those reports. The fact that UNWGEPAD took the time to lecture the United States on the urgency to finish its witch-hunt against the acquitted George Zimmerman speaks volumes about their misplaced priorities and ineffectual work.

UN to US: Get Zimmerman | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad

*Why gun owners fear the United Nations The NRA isn't happy about the U.S. signing an international arms control treaty *​
By Keith Wagstaff | 5:48pm 

...

So what does that have to do with American gun owners?

Plenty, according to a statement released by Chris Cox, executive director of the NRA's Institute for Legislative Action, shortly after the signing:

The Obama administration is once again demonstrating its contempt for our fundamental, individual Right to Keep and Bear Arms. These are blatant attacks on the constitutional rights and liberties of every law-abiding American. The NRA will continue to fight this assault on our fundamental freedom. [via Reuters]

...

A U.N. climate deal in 2011 was derided on Fox News as a way to force the United States to pay "reparations" to poor countries. Glenn Beck even wrote a novel, Agenda 21, about a dystopic future in which people live in "ubiquitous concrete living spaces" and have their babies taken away at birth after "the worldwide implementation of a U.N.-led program called Agenda 21."

...

Why gun owners fear the United Nations - The Week


----------



## American_Jihad

*Immunity or impunity? Lawsuit seeks to hold UN accountable for Haiti cholera epidemic*​
By George Russell / 
Published October 11, 2013

Can the United Nations be held legally accountable for its actions in a U.S. court? That question is the crux  of a lawsuit filed this week that wants to hold the world organization accountable for the deaths of thousands of Haitians   in the 2010 outbreak of cholera that still smolders today.

Its going to be a pretty drawn-out process, said Beatrice Lindstrom, an attorney for the Institute for Justice and Democracy in Haiti (IIJDH), a Boston-based group that  filed suit in Manhattans Federal District Court to demand that the UN pay compensation for its reckless, negligent and  misleading behavior in Haitis cholera epidemic, which began in October 2010ten months after a devastating earthquake-- and has sickened nearly  680,000 people, killed about 8,300, and continues to afflict the battered Caribbean nation.

...

Immunity or impunity? Lawsuit seeks to hold UN accountable for Haiti cholera epidemic | Fox News


----------



## American_Jihad

*Sinister UN Agenda 21 being implemented in Canada* 

By News on the Net  
Friday, December 27, 2013 


Brian Lilley and Ileana Johnson discuss the details of the very real and very dangerous globalist Agenda 21 plan and what it will mean for Canadians.

Video 

...

Sinister UN Agenda 21 being implemented in Canada


----------



## American_Jihad

*UN Climate Chief says Dictatorships are Best at Fighting Global Warming*​
January 15, 2014 by Daniel Greenfield

So what we need is a dictatorship to save the planet? Say no more UN, we get the subtle hint youre tossing our way. And were throwing out our system of elections and turning over rule to Emperor Gore and his penguin minions.

_United Nations climate chief Christiana Figueres said that democracy is a poor political system for fighting global warming. Communist China, she says, is the best model._

...

_Figueres added that the deep partisan divide in the U.S. Congress is very detrimental to passing any sort of legislation to fight global warming. The Chinese Communist Party, on the other hand, can push key policies and reforms all on its own. The countrys national legislature largely enforces the decisions made by the partys Central Committee and other executive offices.

Communism was responsible for the deaths of about 94 million people in China, the Soviet Union, North Korea, Afghanistan and Eastern Europe in the 20th Century. China alone was responsible for 65 million of those deaths under communist rule._

But you cant make a Global Warming omelet without a little genocide and the best Warmunists are also Communists.

This is the same attitude that explains why the LA Times will no longer print letters questioning man-made Global Warming and why Green groups are encouraging other newspapers to censor climate dissent.

It worked for the Soviet Union. Itll work for Warmunism too.

UN Climate Chief says Dictatorships are Best at Fighting Global Warming | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad

Samantha Power, The Obama Administration's Anti-Israel Rising Star also married to Cass Sunstein... 


*Stop Giving Obama Radicals the Benefit of the Doubt*​
January 21, 2014 by J. Christian Adams

In the Spring of 2011, National Security Council staffer Samantha Power sent emails to top Pentagon officials.  Her emails contained GPS coordinates in Libya.  She demanded that the Pentagon launch immediate air strikes on top of these coordinates, no questions asked. Power, you see, had friends in NGOs on the ground in Libya looking to borrow American might for a moment or two.

Her emails were ignored at the Pentagon.  But her cavalier and hasty email demand that American airmen be launched on a dangerous mission to benefit her friends might seem incompetent and reckless.

But like so much about the age of Obama, Republicans mistake leftist ideology for incompetence.  In the five decades-old orthodoxy of the foreign affairs left, pilots in supersonic jets with laser guided missiles are most appropriately used in small ways, and to serve small causes.  To radicals like Power, American might should be used for their political ends, and the old conventions on target selection, chains of command and strategic aims are obsolete.

...

Obama has profited by extremist actions and the radicalism of nominees being ignored throughout his administration.  The extent of the radicalism places the GOP in unfamiliar territory.  Many in leadership still behave and speak as if they are dealing with a president from the Democratic Party of the Kennedy era.  This impotent response will complete the job for the radicals and ensure the fundamental transformation they seek.  Radicals who are treated like moderates are free to implement policy without scrutiny or exposure.

A small percentage of Americans share the views of the radicals in the Obama administration.  Failing to label radicals as radicals means this deep wellspring of American opposition to their policies will remain untapped. Failing to recognize a radical official as a radical means the administration official enjoys a measure of undeserved mercy.  Assuming that President Obama is unaware of the radical backgrounds of his nominees or the radical policies of his agencies risks our national future.  So stop giving the radicals the benefit of the doubt.

Stop Giving Obama Radicals the Benefit of the Doubt | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## mamooth

UN-derangement is soooooo Clinton-era.


----------



## American_Jihad

mamooth said:


> UN-derangement is soooooo Clinton-era.



Yep, One of the un's deranged agenda like the oil for food debacle and don't forget the murder and rape by un personnel around the world...


----------



## Desperado

United Nations Debate Redskins Name  
Seriously we pay membership dues to belong to this clusterfuck?
http://washington.cbslocal.com/2014/01/24/redskins-name-debate-reaches-united-nations/


----------



## American_Jihad

Desperado said:


> United Nations Debate Redskins Name
> Seriously we pay membership dues to belong to this clusterfuck?
> Washington Redskins Name Debate Reaches United Nations « CBS DC



Before you know it they'll be changing the names of countries...


----------



## American_Jihad

*The Right Fights Evil - The Left Fights the Redskins*​
January 29, 2014 by Dennis Prager






...

 In other words, if what bothers you most is evil  the deliberate infliction of cruelty on people by people  North Korea, Congo, China, Syria and radical Islam will bother you more than anything else on the world scene.

So, then, what was the subject of the meeting convened Friday by the United Nations Assistant Secretary-General for Human Rights?

The alleged racism of the name of the National Football Leagues Washington team, the Redskins.

Thats right. All these horrific evils are happening as you read this, and the second-ranking official in charge of human rights at the United Nations had a meeting about the name Washington Redskins.

The U.N. is not alone in paying undue attention to the Redskins name.

This left-wing obsession with a non-evil exemplifies the lefts moral universe. That universe is preoccupied with lesser evils while nearly always ignoring the greatest evils. The left in the United States is nearly obsessed with it. President Barack Obama has spoken out against it. The Washington Post editorial board has demanded that the team drop the name. In the herd-like way that governs media, innumerable columnists and sports writers have written passionate columns against the name, and increasing numbers of sports writers have vowed to never again write or speak the name.

Preoccupation with real evil is the greatest difference between right and left. The right was preoccupied with fighting Communism while the left (not liberals such as JFK, but the left) was preoccupied with fighting anti-Communists.

The right today is preoccupied with fighting Islamism; the left is preoccupied with fighting Islamophobia.

...

Think about the twisted logic and outright malice behind that: a state, based on freedom, democracy and the rule of law, that was founded so Jews can flourish as Jews, and seek shelter from the shadow of the worst racist experiment in history, that is condemned, and that condemnation is masked in the language of anti-racism. It is nothing short of sickening.

Only a conservative leader would have the moral courage to say that. Because while the right fights evil, the left fights the Redskins.

The Right Fights Evil ?- The Left Fights the ?Redskins? | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Wyld Kard

The United Nations Office of Disarmament Affairs has announced that on Dec. 24th 2014 the UN Arms Trade Treaty will begin it’s enforcement.  

It's a full spectrum gun-control on anything related to firearms like ammunition and gun components and the corrupt, piece-of-shit Obama is in support of it for America.

Read more at Blue Christmas UN Arms Trade Treaty Goes Into Effect Dec. 24th - Bullets First Bullets First


----------



## CowboyTed

Mad Scientist said:


> The ACLU only takes cases that they have an interest in.
> 
> If you think they have an interest in protecting Constitutional Rights, you would be mistaken.




And  we proved you wrong on that before


----------



## DonaldFG

ERGO said:


> *The United Nations Treaty is Unconstitutional
> *
> 
> ...
> 
> 2)The United Nations is not a sovereign body, having no measurable territory of its own. It is housed on U.S. territory in New York in a building loaned by the Rockefellers. Under the U.S. Constitution, we cannot make a treaty with any nation or body that lacks sovereignty. The United States could not (and cannot) make a treaty with a body or country having no sovereignty. The U.S. can make an agreement with a country or body having no sovereignty, but can never enter into a treaty with a body lacking in sovereignty.
> ...
> 
> Source Link: Diplomacy By Deception by Dr. John Coleman



That is about as weak an argument as I have ever heard.  The United Nations Assembly is made up of hundreds of sovereign nations, and all of the major nations of the world.  It was designed as a democratic platform for the world's nations to express their positions on issues of major importance not only to the world, but to any nation that feels threatened or ignored in some way.

I trust the opinions of the UN over any one nation.  No, I don't favor giving the UN sovereignty over the world.  But if the General Assembly voted to do that, I'd probably agree.


----------



## American_Jihad

*UN Workers Fuel the Palestinian Rampage*
* Evidence emerges showing UN personnel calling for stabbing Jews. *
October 20, 2015
Joseph Klein






...

UN senior officials are not only silent in the face of the daily Palestinians’ murderous rampage against innocent Israelis. They are offering pathetic rationalizations for the violence, which in actuality is fueled by hate spread by Palestinian social media and taught to Palestinian children in their schools and in the TV programs they watch. 

“Palestinian leaders have established an incubator to raise children as terrorists,” Israeli UN Ambassador Danon said. During his remarks to reporters, he held up a picture providing children a graphic pictorial demonstration on how to stab a Jew. “We talk about a lot about incitement- here you see what Palestinian incitement looks like. This picture is what is being taught in middle schools,” he said. 

...

UN Workers Fuel the Palestinian Rampage


----------



## American_Jihad

*The Palestinian Terror Wave and Moral Equivalency*
* The United Nations and the Obama administration's dual attack on Israel. *
October 26, 2015
Joseph Puder







Jordan’s ambassador, Dina Kawar, called for an emergency meeting of the UN Security Council (UNSC) last Friday (October 16, 2015) to deal with the escalating violence in the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.  The session was televised on C-SPAN.  The UNSC is expected to issue a statement exhorting both sides “to show restraint.”  State Department spokesperson John Kirby expressed the Obama’s administration’s concern about Israel’s “use of excessive force.” He said, “We have certainly seen some reports of what many would consider excessive use of force.”  Israel’s Prime Minister, Benjamin Netanyahu, was quick to respond saying: “What do you think would happen in New York if you saw people rushing into a crowd trying to murder people? What do you think they would do? Do you think they would do anything differently than we are doing?”

When it comes to Jews and Israel, the double standard and hypocrisy were displayed again, this time by the 15 members of the UNSC.  Apparently, they expect Israeli Jews to submit to Arab Palestinian killers to “avoid excessive force.”  That would please the 57 members of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation (OIC) and their western lackeys.  It would also fit with the long held role assigned to the Jews as people who do not defend themselves, as was the case for Jews in Europe and the Muslim world.

The speeches by the Permanent Members (U.S., Britain, China, France and Russia) echoed one another.  The essential message from all of them was “both sides must end the violence.”  In order not to anger the Arab-Muslim Bloc, the truth was discarded and replaced by formulaic verbiage that removed the context and the facts on the ground.  Moral equivalency was used instead. The facts are crystal clear.  Incited Arab Palestinians and Arab Israelis are murdering innocent Israeli civilians without provocation of any kind:  old people and young and civilians and soldiers are being targeted for only one reason - because they are Jews. Fortunately, Israeli security forces, and in some cases, individual citizens who were by-standers were close enough to prevent more murders by shooting the killers or incapacitating them. Under any universal law or code of justice, self-defense is permissible, and defending the unarmed and innocent civilians is in fact a civic duty.

Something more insidious occurred at the UNSC emergency session that should concern all people of good will who seek an Arab-Israeli peace.  The ambassadors of Malaysia and Venezuela shamelessly targeted only Israel – ignoring the Arab-Muslim perpetrators of violence.  They compounded anti-Israel bias with unabashed falsehoods, accusing Israel of “70-years of occupation of Palestine.” This has to be a new angle in the attempt to de-legitimize the Jewish state.  It rejects Israel even within the June 4th, 1967 lines, and its very existence when they considered the pre-1967 Israel as “occupied” Palestinian territory.  At the UN though, lies and distortions by dictatorial regimes are fully permissible and encouraged.

U.N. Assistant Secretary-General for Political Affairs Taye-Brook Zerihoun (of Ethiopia) provided the briefing prior to the delegates speeches.  He reported on the latest violent incident in which a large group of Palestinians set fire to the compound containing the holy site of Joseph’s Tomb in Nablus.  “Zerihoun said “Fortunately there were no reported injuries but the site sustained major damage.” He added, “There were also three stabbing and ramming attacks on Israelis, leaving 10 Israelis injured and three Palestinian suspects wounded.”  Consistent with the general tenor of the UN, he concluded by saying, “We have seen that the impact of social media and irresponsible rhetoric has played a dramatic role in escalation.  On this count both sides have much to be blamed for, but I welcome efforts by leaders in the past days to tone down their statements. I call on community, religious and political leaders on all sides to calm the language they use in this regard and work together to de-escalate the situation.”

Most of the non-permanent members of the UNSC, (Angola, Chad, Chile, Lithuania, New Zealand, Nigeria, and Spain) employed moral-equivalency in their speeches.  Jordan, (representing the Arab League) presented a one-sided view, while Malaysia and Venezuela displayed downright hostility toward Israel. The most hypocritical statements however, were made by the alleged “friends” of Israel, particularly the ambassadors of Britain and France, and U.S. ambassador Samantha Powers.  

...

The Palestinian Terror Wave and Moral Equivalency


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Luddly Neddite said:


> Not surprising that nut job rw's hate an organization whose only purpose is to promote peace.
> 
> Only thing worse than the UN is that horrible ACLU whose only purpose is to protect our Constitution and the Bill of Rights.



Can't help but notice a good number of the members sitting in the General Assembly routinely have wars with one another.


----------



## MarathonMike

The UN is about as useful as a dairy farm full of Bulls. The ACLU will be there in a jiffy to help if you are a criminal.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Report: The UN, Not the State Dept, Makes First Pick About Which Syrian Refugees Can Come to America*
Leah Barkoukis | Jan 11, 2016






If Americans were already concerned about the U.S.’s vetting process for Syrian refugees, they’re really not going to like to hear what a new report says about how those refugees are initially selected in the first place.

According to the Center for Immigration Studies, the U.S. relies on the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees to make first selections about who has the potential to come to America, as well as carry out the pre-screening process.

"Out of the four million-plus registered Syrian refugees in the region, UNHCR has so far submitted 22,427 cases to the United States for resettlement consideration. Of those, about 2,000 were accepted last year. *The United States is welcoming Syrian refugees only from the 22,427 who made it through UNHCR referrals*," wrote senior analyst Nayla Rush, who authored the report. [Emphasis mine]

The report notes that one cause for concern in relying solely on the U.N. in making the initial selections is widespread fraud within the agency, including bribery of staff involved with the resettlement process.

Another problem is the fact that UNHCR staff are completely overwhelmed by the sheer volume of refugees they must process. “Since there are over 4 million refugees and 2,038 UNHCR staffers, each interviewer is responsible for vetting 2,100-2,800 refugees each,” The Washington Examiner points out.

...

Leah Barkoukis - Report: The UN, Not the State Dept, Makes First Pick About Which Syrian Refugees Can Come to America


----------



## American_Jihad

*U.N. 'Peacekeepers' in Africa Paying 13-Year-Olds for Sex*
* A "cancer" in the system, says an official. *
1.12.2016
News
Trey Sanchez






The United Nations is currently dealing with what it calls "a cancer in our system" -- namely, "peacekeepers" in the Central African Republic who have been paying to have sex with young teen girls.

According to _The Washington Post_, "[O]fficials have learned about what appears to be a fresh scandal. Investigators discovered this month that at least four U.N. peacekeepers in the Central African Republic allegedly paid young girls as little as 50 cents in exchange for sex."

These allegations come after other reported abuses in the past 14 months, including "22 other incidents of alleged sexual abuse or sexual exploitation" despite a "zero tolerance" policy that is in place.

The report also mentions other regions, including Mali, South Sudan, Liberia and the Congo, where U.N. operatives have committed sex crimes against locals.

U.N. Assistance Secretary-General for Field Support Anthony Banbury said this "undermines everything we stand for."

From _WaPo_:

The mission in the Central African Republic, where U.N. troops and civilians were sent in 2014 to help end a civil war and support a fledgling government, stands out for its record of sexual abuse and exploitation.

“They are preying on the people they’ve come to protect,” said Parfait Onanga-Anyanga, the top U.N. official in the country.

...

U.N. 'Peacekeepers' in Africa Paying 13-Year-Olds for Sex


----------



## American_Jihad

*UN Plan to Prevent "Violent Extremism" Ignores its Primary Cause*

*Meanwhile, Iran, Saudi Arabia and ISIS fuel Islamic Jihad.*

January 19, 2016
Joseph Klein






United Nations Secretary General Ban Ki-moon is operating from the same playbook as President Obama when it comes to addressing the threat of global jihad. They both deny that such a religiously-based threat exists. Just like Obama, Ban Ki-moon uses the euphemism “violent extremism,” without linking it to its primary ideological source - Islam.

The global terrorist scourge is driven by Islamic supremacy and the jihadist war against the “infidels” that are embedded in sharia law. That is not to say that the jihadists are the only terrorists in the world. 
However, to diffuse responsibility by contending that violent extremism is found in all faiths ignores the fact that the only global terrorist network threatening our way of life today is bound together by the teachings of Islam.

In the Secretary General’s remarks to the UN General Assembly on January 15th introducing his “Plan of Action to Prevent Violent Extremism,” he said that “the vast majority of victims worldwide are Muslims.” Obama said essentially the same thing last February at his Summit on Countering Violent Extremism, lamenting that it is “especially Muslims, who are the ones most likely to be killed.”

Both Ban Ki-moon and President Obama omitted to say that the killers are also primarily Muslims. Moreover, they left out entirely any mention of the ongoing genocide being conducted by Muslims in the name of Allah against Christians and Yazidis in the Middle East.

When I asked the spokesperson for the Secretary General why the Secretary General did not acknowledge the fact that the vast majority of global terrorists today are Islamists, the spokesperson responded that “the Secretary‑General's focus is not on targeting or pointing finger at one ethnic group, one religious group, or people who claim to act in the name of a particular religion.”

This begs the question as to why the Secretary General took pains to assert that Muslims constitute the majority of terrorists’ victims but refused to acknowledge that the vast majority of perpetrators are also Muslims.

The Secretary General’s Plan of Action to Prevent Violent Extremism describes what it calls the “drivers of violent extremism.”  These drivers include, according to the UN document, lack of socioeconomic opportunities, marginalization and discrimination, poor governance and violations of human rights, prolonged and unresolved conflicts, radicalization in prisons, collective grievances, and exploitation of social media.

Obama offered essentially the same explanation for the growth of violent extremism put forth by Ban Ki-moon. A key problem, he said, was lack of economic opportunity that trapped people –especially young people – “in impoverished communities.”

Obama added: “When people are oppressed, and human rights are denied -- particularly along sectarian lines or ethnic lines -- when dissent is silenced, it feeds violent extremism.”

Ban Ki-moon and President Obama both have argued that Islam itself is blameless. It is, in Ban Ki-moon’s words, the “distortion and misuse of beliefs” that are to blame. At his February 2015 Summit on Countering Violent Extremism, President Obama called out what he described as “the warped ideologies espoused by terrorists like al Qaeda and ISIL, especially their attempt to use Islam to justify their violence.”

However, the truth is that Islam itself contains the seeds for the violence that is such a prominent part of jihad. Jihadists using violence as a tactic to impose Islam as the world’s only “legitimate” belief system are following the path laid down by Prophet Muhammed himself and his early followers, according to their literal words and acts.

The proposed actions to address the problem of “violent extremism,” both Ban Ki-moon and Obama agree, include better education, more opportunities for women, better governance, and respect for human rights including freedom of expression and freedom of religious belief.  The UN Secretary General and President Obama base their common strategy on their shared utopian belief that peoples from every country and culture embrace a common set of “universal” human rights, as expressed in the United Nations Universal Declaration of Human Rights. The Universal Declaration’s preamble states:  “recognition of the inherent dignity and of the equal and inalienable rights of all members of the human family is the foundation of freedom, justice and peace in the world.”

...

*Coddling the leading jihad exporting countries and pretending that sharia law can ever be reconciled with so-called “universal” human rights values will render all plans of action to prevent “violent extremism” an utter failure.*

UN Plan to Prevent "Violent Extremism" Ignores its Primary Cause


----------



## American_Jihad

*UN Passes Toughly Worded Piece of Paper against North Korea *
* Why the Security Council's latest sanctions resolution will be unlikely to deter Pyongyang. *
March 4, 2016
Joseph Klein





  The United Nations Security Council unanimously adopted a resolution on March 2nd that imposes tough new sanctions and tightens some of its existing measures against North Korea (the DPRK). Resolution 2270 (2016) is the Security Council’s strongest response to date to the rogue North Korean regime’s ongoing nuclear and ballistic missile-related test activities in violation of a series of prior Security Council resolutions. The triggering events leading up to this latest resolution were North Korea’s January 2016 nuclear test and February rocket launch. These provocations were too much even for China, North Korea’s closest trading partner, which cooperated constructively with the United States to reach consensus on the resolution’s text after several weeks of negotiations.

President Obama issued a statement following the vote that highlighted his belief in the importance of the resolution: “Today, the international community, speaking with one voice, has sent Pyongyang a simple message: North Korea must abandon these dangerous programs and choose a better path for its people.”

In reality, the latest resolution is just a piece of paper that is unlikely to change North Korea’s behavior. U.S. Ambassador to the UN, Samantha Power, acknowledged that “the true measure of Resolution 2270 will be whether the rigor with which states implement these sanctions matches the rigor we can anticipate the DPRK will apply to attempting to evade them – that’s what they do.”

In fact, unless the United States and its principal allies in the Asian Pacific region and elsewhere are prepared to vigorously enforce the resolution’s terms, including broader restrictions on trade and financial transactions, a more comprehensive arms embargo and the new mandatory cargo inspection regime, North Korea will be more emboldened than ever. Just hours after the Security Council passed Resolution 2270, North Korea showed what it thought of the resolution by firing six short-range projectiles into the sea.

...

UN Passes Toughly Worded Piece of Paper against North Korea


----------



## Militants

United are also name on United States.


----------



## Militants

Manchester U are name on English team.


----------



## American_Jihad

Militants said:


> Manchester U are name on English team.


Jump to: navigation, search





 Look up _*militant*_ in Wiktionary, the free dictionary.
A *militant* is a person engaged in fighting, warfare or combat outside the aegis of a recognized state (e.g. a revolutionary or insurgent, not a member of a regular army).

*Militant* may also refer to:


_The Militant_, an international communist newsweekly first published in 1928
Militant faction, an organized grouping in the Socialist Party of America during the 1930s
Militant Group, a British Trotskyist group of the 1930s
Militant (Trotskyist group), a British Trotskyist group of the 1960s–1990s; _Militant_ also the title of their newspaper
...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Where UNESCO and ISIS Converge*
* War crimes courtesy of the United Nations. *
April 20, 2016
Caroline Glick





_Originally published by the Jerusalem Post. _

Last month, UNESCO’s director general Irina Bokova issued a statement congratulating Russian- backed Syrian forces for liberating the ancient city of Palmyra from Islamic State (ISIS).

Bokova said Palmyra “carries the memory of the Syrian people, and the values of cultural diversity, tolerance and openness that have made this region a cradle of civilization.”

Bokova added, “The deliberate destruction of heritage is a war crime, and UNESCO will do everything in its power to document the damage so that these crimes do not go unpunished. I wish to remind all parties present of the absolute necessity to preserve this unique heritage as an essential condition for peace and the future of the region.”

Last week, UNESCO’s executive board passed a resolution unanimously outlining the steps the organization would take to rebuild the devastated site, whose major monuments were destroyed or damaged during the city’s 10 months under ISIS rule.

...

Just as Bokova pledged to document all of ISIS’s war crimes against ancient heritage sites “so that these crimes do not go unpunished,” so Israel should document the actions of UNESCO and its allies that aid and abet the destruction of Jewish heritage sites.

History itself will convict them.

Where UNESCO and ISIS Converge


----------



## Renae

Luddly Neddite said:


> Not surprising that nut job rw's hate an organization whose only purpose is to promote peace.
> 
> Only thing worse than the UN is that horrible ACLU whose only purpose is to protect our Constitution and the Bill of Rights.


The UN is a corrupt disaster and should be shut down.


----------



## American_Jihad

*The UN World Humanitarian Summit Money Pit*
* UN humanitarian agency wastes donors’ money but is looking for more. *
May 5, 2016
Joseph Klein





  The United Nations Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs (OCHA) is organizing what is being billed as the first ever World Humanitarian Summit, which will take place in Istanbul Turkey on May 23-24 2016. Representatives from UN member states (including a number of heads of state and government), civil society, the private sector, crisis-affected communities and multilateral organizations are expected to attend the summit.

The summit's purpose is said to be no less than to provide governments, the private sector, non-governmental organizations and community leaders a global platform to "announce major commitments to action, launch new partnerships aimed at saving lives, and highlight innovations which help reduce suffering and uphold humanity in times of crisis." One of the most important goals is to inspire the creation of mechanisms for more reliable, multi-year financing for humanitarian and development programs combined. It sounds like OCHA is planning to dig an even deeper money pit for donors at the summit.

UN leaders have talked about a “grand bargain” in which UN organizations across the entire UN system would pledge to work together more cooperatively and to be more transparent in how they spend donated funds in return for enhanced, more predictable funding. “The donor base must clearly expand,” said OCHA's Under-Secretary-General and Emergency Relief Coordinator, Stephen O'Brien, at a UN event on humanitarian financing last year.

However, when Mr. O’Brien spoke to reporters on May 2nd to highlight the importance of the upcoming summit's agenda and the so-called “Grand Bargain” it is intended to promote, he inexplicably declined to answer some key questions. This is especially concerning, since Mr. O’Brien had already called into question his commitment to genuine UN reform and transparency. He declared in an interview with IRIN last October, for example, that “the UN doesn’t have to change.”  

When asked at his May 2nd press conference how much the two day World Humanitarian Summit and preparations leading up to it are expected to cost, and where the money was coming from, Mr. O’Brien provided no numbers. He praised the host country Turkey for its generous contributions in helping to defray the full cost, without acknowledging Turkey's self-interest in whitewashing its own abysmal record on two of the issues the summit is supposed to address - forced displacement and gender inequality.

According to OCHA’s 2016 budget plan, OCHA itself will be paying $700,748 towards the summit cost. In light of the recent scandal involving alleged payments by groups affiliated with an indicted businessman to buy influence at the United Nations, the identities and profiles of all donors of monies to defray the cost of the World Humanitarian Summit should be made public. At this point, Mr. O’Brien would not even agree to publicly disclose the heads of state and government whom have accepted invitations to attend the summit.

...

The UN World Humanitarian Summit Money Pit


----------



## AmericanFirst1

Luddly Neddite said:


> Not surprising that nut job rw's hate an organization whose only purpose is to promote peace.
> 
> Only thing worse than the UN is that horrible ACLU whose only purpose is to protect our Constitution and the Bill of Rights.


Spoken like a true anti American commie bastard. Screw the U.N.


----------



## AmericanFirst1

Meister said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising that nut job rw's hate an organization whose only purpose is to promote peace.
> 
> Only thing worse than the UN is that horrible ACLU whose only purpose is to protect our Constitution and the Bill of Rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is rich.
Click to expand...

That is typical Luddly stupidity.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

A good start would be for the US to get out of the UN all together. Its a worthless organization and I think the buildings in NY would make a nice industrial park or homeless Veterans shelter.


----------



## Wyld Kard

More UN BS. 

The corrupt anti-gun globalists are pushing efforts toward a goal of disarming the civilian population around the world including America.  

Global Gun Control Advocates to Meet in NYC to Set UN Disarmament Agenda


----------



## American_Jihad

*High Anxiety Continues Over Obama in the UN Until January 20*
* Why UN-watchers are worried about a last-minute jab at Israel. *
December 12, 2016
Edwin Black





...

The most likely scenarios for Obama action in the UNSC are variations of the following three:


First: unilateral recognition of a Palestinian state within specified or approximate borders following the 1948 armistice lines where no Palestinian state ever existed. In virtually all world forums, this would more juridically move the status of Israel's administrative presence in Judea and Samaria from _disputed_ to _occupation_. 
Second: abstain from vetoing a pending French resolution that would impose settlement lines and/or recognize a Palestinian state within 18 months absent agreement by the parties. 
Third: impose a territorial settlement within a two-year deadline if the parties do not craft one themselves.
Any of the three measures would subtract the need for negotiations and bring Israelis and Palestinians closer to an entrenched stalemate. 

The suspense has been intensified by developments in recent days. 

...

The most recent punctuation to the anxiety is a series of condemnations over Israeli settlement policy by Secretary of State John Kerry December 4 at the annual Saban Forum. Kerry would not rule out a UN veto unless the resolution “is a biased, unfair resolution calculated to delegitimize Israel.”

Until 11:59 a.m. on January 20, 2017, no one knows whether President Obama will add another notch to his legacy or allow the future destiny of Israel and Palestinians to be written by others, including the parties themselves.

High Anxiety Continues Over Obama in the UN Until January 20


----------



## American_Jihad

*Trump says UN just a club for people to 'have a good time' *
2 / 21







Associated Press
 Get the app 
By VIVIAN SALAMA, Associated Press 3 hrs ago






WEST PALM BEACH, Fla. — Days after the United Nations voted to condemn Israeli settlements in the West Bank and east Jerusalem, Donald Trump questioned its effectiveness Monday, saying it's just a club for people to "have a good time."

The president-elect wrote on Twitter that the U.N. has "such great potential," but it has become "just a club for people to get together, talk and have a good time. So sad!"

On Friday, Trump warned, "As to the U.N., things will be different after Jan. 20th," referring to the day he takes office.

The decision by the Obama administration to abstain from Friday's U.N. vote brushed aside Trump's demands that the U.S. exercise its veto and provided a climax to years of icy relations with Israel's leadership.

Trump told The Associated Press last December that he wanted to be "very neutral" on Israel-Palestinian issues. But his tone became decidedly more pro-Israel as the presidential campaign progressed. He has spoken disparagingly of Palestinians, saying they have been "taken over" by or are condoning militant groups.

Trump's tweet Monday about the U.N. ignores much of the work that goes on in the 193-member global organization.

This year the U.N. Security Council has approved over 70 legally binding resolutions, including new sanctions on North Korea and measures tackling conflicts and authorizing the U.N.'s far-flung peacekeeping operations around the world. The General Assembly has also approved dozens of resolutions on issues, like the role of diamonds in fueling conflicts; condemned human rights abuses in Iran and North Korea; and authorized an investigation of alleged war crimes in Syria.

Trump's criticism of the U.N. is by no means unique. While the organization does engage in large-scale humanitarian and peacekeeping efforts, its massive bureaucracy has long been a source of controversy. The organization has been accused by some Western governments of being inefficient and frivolous, while developing nations have said it is overly influenced by wealthier nations.

Trump tweeted later Monday, "The world was gloomy before I won — there was no hope. Now the market is up nearly 10 percent and Christmas spending is over a trillion dollars!"

...

Trump says UN just a club for people to 'have a good time'

Let's not forget the UN rape the people their suppose to be helping...


----------



## American_Jihad

*Obama’s Barbaric UN Resolution*
* Report: he’s cooking up another one. *
December 27, 2016
P. David Hornik





UN Security Council Resolution 2334, which was passed on Friday and focuses on Israeli settlement activity, is even worse than its critics—who include Democratic lawmakers and the staunchly left-wing Central Conference of American (Reform) Rabbis (here and here)—have made it out to be.

The resolution—whose passage was made possible by the U.S. abstention ordered by President Obama from Hawaii—is not just shameful, unfair, unbalanced, or destructive. It’s barbaric.

Only in one clause—which is in the preamble, which has less force than the body of the text—does the resolution explicitly call on Palestinians to do anything. The preamble calls on “the Palestinian Authority Security Forces to maintain effective operations aimed at confronting all those engaged in terror and dismantling terrorist capabilities.”

In contrast, five full clauses in the body of the text portray Israel as a rogue state engaged in endemic criminality. 

These clauses call “the establishment by Israel of settlements in the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967, including East Jerusalem…a flagrant violation under international law” and demand “that Israel immediately and completely cease all settlement activities in the occupied Palestinian territory, including East Jerusalem.”

But if even “East Jerusalem” is off limits to Israeli Jews, then—as pointed out by Alan Dershowitz, who was for years a center-left supporter of Obama:

Under this resolution, the access roads that opened up Hebrew University to Jewish and Arab students and the Hadassah Hospital to Jewish and Arab patients are illegal, as are all the rebuilt synagogues—destroyed by Jordan—in the ancient Jewish Quarter of the Old City.

And even as the diplomatic Chanukah greetings keep rolling in, “illegal,” too, are the Chanukah candle-lighting ceremonies at the Western Wall—another “East Jerusalem” site that Israel has extensively refurbished.

Then comes the “balance.” The sixth clause “Calls…to prevent all acts of violence against civilians, including acts of terror…and calls for compliance with obligations under international law for the strengthening of ongoing efforts to combat terrorism.”

Terrorism and acts of violence by whom? It doesn’t say. The only reasonable inference is that both sides engage in violence and terror.

In reality, Israel’s security forces report that in 2016 they thwarted 180 Palestinian shooting attacks in the West Bank alone.

...

Obama’s Barbaric UN Resolution


----------



## American_Jihad

*US Should Not Only Defund UN But Withdraw From It*
* Let’s take our $3 billion and go. *
December 26, 2016
Daniel Greenfield

The United States pays 22% of the total UN budget. What we get for our $3 billion a year is a corrupt organization whose dysfunctional and hostile agencies are united in opposing us around the world.

The United Nations does only two things consistently and effectively: waste money and bash Israel. Sometimes it manages to do both at the same time.

After an extended, and no doubt costly, visit to the region, the UN Special Rapporteur on Violence Against Women blamed Muslim men beating their wives on Israeli settlements.

No wonder the UN Security Council just condemned them. Who wouldn’t rightfully be upset that Jews living in Jerusalem somehow causes poor Mohammed to batter his wife?

The Jewish State is the UN’s scapegoat for anything and everything. The Palestinian Authority blamed Israel at the UN for Global Warming. WHO denounced Israel for violating “health rights.” And even when Muslim terrorists stab Israelis, it’s still Israel’s fault.

The latest anti-Israel vote at the UN has led to calls to defund the corrupt organization which, even when it isn’t actively trying to hurt us or our allies, is making the world worse every which way it can.

Just this summer the UN admitted that it had spread cholera that killed tens of thousands in Haiti. Sexual abuse allegations against its staffers were up 25% last year. In the spring, the UN admitted that peacekeepers from three countries had raped over 100 girls in only one African country. That’s not the kind of international cooperation that any of the organization’s founders had in mind.

Here’s what we get for our $3 billion.

UNRWA schools are turning out students who want to fight for ISIS.  The UN’s email system has been used to distribute child pornography. UN staff members have smuggled drugs, attacked each other with knives and pool cues, not to mention a tractor. This month the UN marked Anti-Corruption Day despite refusing to fight its own corruption. The former President of the UN General Assembly was arrested on bribery charges last year. He had also headed UNICEF’s executive board. UN Secretary General Ban Ki-moon is battling accusations of bribery.

...

US Should Not Only Defund UN But Withdraw From It


----------



## Skull Pilot

Mad Scientist said:


> "Luddite" here might just be the most uninformed person on the web.
> 
> DARPA created the internet with tax payer dollars, why would ANYONE want to give away control of it?


They never gave away control
The government could pull the plug on the internet any time it wants


----------



## saveliberty

Stop paying first, if that doesn't wake them up in a year or two.  Walk.


----------



## American_Jihad

*The UN Is Beyond Reform*
* D.C. isn’t the only swamp our new president needs to drain. *
January 10, 2017
Bruce Thornton






President-elect Donald Trump has promised to get tough with the UN, a corrupt, bloated bureaucracy that for seven decades has existed to provide cushy jobs for international deadbeats, and to promote the interests of tyrannical regimes and anti-American pygmy states. Recognizing the UN’s failures and corruption, some commentators are calling for targeted reductions of the estimated $8-10 billion a year we spend on the UN and its 15 affiliated organizations, thus prodding Turtle Bay to reform. But the better argument is to withdraw completely. Changing the shade of lipstick on this multinational pig is not going to keep it from acting like a pig. 

Indeed, “reforming” the UN is a mantra politicians periodically repeat in order to avoid doing what’s necessary to make significant changes. Remember the old UN Human Rights Commission? It was completely ineffective because it regularly seated some of the world’s worst human rights violators, including China, Zimbabwe, Russia, Saudi Arabia, Pakistan, Algeria, Syria, Libya, Uganda and Vietnam. At the same time, as stalwart UN critic Ann Bayefsky wrote in 2002, “Commission members seek to avoid directly criticizing states with human rights problems, frequently by focusing on Israel, a state that, according to analysis of summary records, has for over 30 years occupied 15 percent of commission time and has been the subject of a third of country-specific resolutions.” To add insult to the injury, that same year the Commission passed a resolution giving the Palestinian Arabs the de facto “legitimate right” to use terrorism against Israel. 

The serial ignoring of Sudan’s responsibility for the human rights disaster unfolding in Darfur, and the election of Sudan to the Commission finally put an end to the UNHRC, which was replaced in 2006 with the “reformed” UN Human Rights Council. After ten years it’s obvious that the change was cosmetic, as the Council has repeated the same sins of its predecessor. It continues to seat members from nations like current members China, Cuba, Saudi Arabia, and Venezuela, all notorious for violating human rights. And it continues its chronic demonization of Israel, which it has condemned five times more than any other country. Nor is this vicious bigotry confined to the Council: last March, the UN Commission on the Status of Women (CSW) condemned only one nation, Israel, for violating women’s rights.

So much for “reform.”

This gross hypocrisy and serial failure should not be surprising. Like all multinational institutions, the UN exists to serve the interests of its members, no matter how corrupt or brutal they are. Moreover, the UN’s foundational ideal––that it would resolve conflict through diplomacy, promote democracy, and foster human rights––assumed that the whole world was sincerely interested in these Western goods. More important, it also ignored the necessity for lethal violence to back up its lofty principles and punish the violators of them. Indeed, without a means of enforcing its ideals, the UN has ended up serving as an instrument of illiberal and totalitarian states for furthering their interests and supporting their aggression against their enemies and often their own citizens.

The idealists behind the creation of the UN can’t say they weren’t warned. The sorry history of the League of Nations should have been a deterrent. The League failed to stop the interwar aggression of Italy and Japan, and Germany’s serial violations of the Versailles Treaty, all of which culminated in the carnage of World War II. 

In fact, the League was only three years old when its weakness and fecklessness were exposed. In 1923 Mussolini used the murder of some Italian diplomats in Greece as a pretext for advancing his designs on Albania by taking over the Greek island of Corfu. His fleet sailed into the harbor and bombarded a fortress, killing 15 refugees. Greece went to the League for justice.

...

Perhaps it’s time to recognize that idealistic internationalism has failed, and that we can advance our interests and protect our security by relying on our own political order of electoral audit, free and open debate, and ballot-box accountability, and by making alliances with those nations that serve our interests rather than, like most of the UN member states, actively subvert them. D.C. isn’t the only swamp our new president needs to drain.

The UN Is Beyond Reform


----------



## American_Jihad

*Ambassador Samantha Power’s Swan Song at the United Nations *
* Eight years of fawning over the UN are coming to the end. *
January 16, 2017
Joseph Klein





Samantha Power held her farewell press conference as U.S. ambassador to the United Nations on January 13th. She used the press conference to follow up on the themes she had previously laid out in her detailed cabinet exit memo and in her remarks at the Security Council’s January 10th open debate on the maintenance of international peace and security.

Ambassador Power trumpeted her view of the importance of the United Nations in addressing global crises and the Obama administration’s purported accomplishments in taking the lead, as she put it in her exit memo, to “leverage UN capabilities in service of international security, making the United States safer and stronger.” In a veiled warning to the incoming Trump administration and to a Congress increasingly disenchanted with the United Nations, Ambassador Power claimed that cutting U.S. funding to the United Nations would be "extremely detrimental" to U.S. interests

Ms. Power acknowledged certain flaws at the UN such as its bloated bureaucracy and gridlock among member states on major issues such as the Syrian conflict. However, she studiously avoided any mention of the corruption scandals that have continued to rock the UN system and its lack of transparency. She also omitted mention of the cholera epidemic introduced by UN peacekeepers, which has killed nearly 10,000 people and for which the UN refused to accept responsibility for several years. Most importantly, Ambassador Power glossed over the incontrovertible fact that the world has become a much more dangerous place during the eight years of the Obama administration and its outsized reliance on the UN. More nations, including our own, are under the constant threat of jihadist terrorism than ever before. Failed states have increased in number, serving as sanctuaries for jihadists. The aggressive Russian bear is resurgent. Iran has become a stronger hegemonic power in the Middle East that continues to fund and arm terrorists, collaborate with North Korea and test missiles capable of delivering nuclear weapons.

The Obama administration has led from behind, while unduly relying on the UN in the naïve belief that it can serve as an effective instrument for protecting and maintaining international peace and security. “The United States needs the UN," Ambassador Power said. Despite paying lip service to the principle of national sovereignty, the Obama administration has shown willingness on too many occasions to allow the UN to set “international” law and norms on a range of issues. In President Obama’s own words during his final address as president to the UN General Assembly, he has no problem “giving up some freedom of action” and accepting “constraints” in “binding ourselves to the international rules.”

The results of Obama’s wholehearted embrace of the UN has included a small arms treaty that potentially jeopardizes Americans’ Second Amendment protections, the Paris agreement on climate change that can seriously disrupt America’s economically vital energy sector, and the disastrous nuclear deal with Iran, all without proper consent by the United States Senate pursuant to its constitutional treaty approval authority. The Obama administration relinquished control of the U.S. created Internet to a global governance mechanism under UN auspices. The Obama administration encouraged the UN to expand its leadership role in handling the refugee crisis, concurring in UN bureaucrats’ endorsement of more open borders and securing commitments for the admission of many more refugees and migrants. At her press conference, Ambassador Power lauded the UN refugee summit chaired by President Obama last fall, which was used “to double the number of resettlement or legal avenues of admission slots available in the world, including, of course, by increasing our own numbers.”

Ambassador Power did note what she considers to be one of the UN Security Council’s primary shortcomings - the failure, as she explained to reporters, to “use our words more precisely and pinpoint responsibility” where it belongs for violence that violates the principles of the UN Charter. She decried the Security Council’s propensity to engage instead in “obfuscations” and “euphemisms.” She told reporters that “when euphemisms are brought to bear, that can really diminish the cost that a country or an actor pays for violating international norms on which all of us depend.” In her previous remarks to the Security Council on January 10th, Ambassador Power griped that “We use the phrase ‘all parties’ when we actually mean one party.”

Sadly, however, the Obama administration has itself been guilty of engaging in the same kinds of obfuscations and euphemisms that Samantha Power has complained about. For example, repeated use of phrases like “violent extremism” to describe jihadist terrorism obscures the Islamist ideological source of the terrorism.

Moreover, worse than simply failing to “pinpoint responsibility” is placing blame on the wrong party. The Obama administration did just that when it abstained on the infamous Security Council Resolution 2334, allowing it to pass.  This anti-Israeli resolution was “precise” only when it wrongly blamed Israel for the failure to reach a two-state solution. The resolution outrageously declared that “the establishment by Israel of settlements in the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967, including East Jerusalem, has no legal validity and constitutes a flagrant violation under international law and a major obstacle to the achievement of the two-State solution and a just, lasting and comprehensive peace.” When it came to the resolution’s call to prevent “acts of terror” and “to refrain from provocative actions, incitement and inflammatory rhetoric,” the resolution referred elliptically to “both parties.” It did not “pinpoint responsibility” precisely where it belonged – on Palestinian terrorists and the Palestinian leaders who incite and glorify them.

Ambassador Power has denied that the Obama administration had anything to do with the drafting of Resolution 2334. She told reporters that “it is just absolutely false that the United States was the driving force behind this resolution. We didn’t draft the resolution, we didn’t put it forward.” Whether she was telling the truth or not about the Obama administration’s role in drafting the resolution and driving it forward, she cannot deny that the text of the resolution fell far short of the standards of clarity and attribution of responsibility she said should be followed by the Security Council. 

...

The Obama administration has engaged in the romantic fiction that the UN as it is presently structured is worth the billions of dollars we have poured into it annually as well as the enormous amount of futile diplomatic effort the administration has expended there, including by the president and secretary of state. In his first speech as president to the UN General Assembly in 2009, President Obama said, regarding the United Nations, “we address our priorities here, in this institution.”  President-elect Donald Trump  tweeted last December in the wake of the Obama administration’s abstention vote on Resolution 2334, "As to the U.N., things will be different after Jan. 20."

Ambassador Samantha Power’s Swan Song at the United Nations


----------



## American_Jihad

*New Sheriff in Town...
*​*Nikki Haley Puts UN Anti-Israelism In Crosshairs 
 New ambassador makes clear change has arrived. *
 February 21, 2017 
Joseph Klein





...

Resolution 2334 reeks of such bias. Yet Power strongly defended the Obama administration’s decision to abstain rather than veto it. The resolution outrageously declared that “the establishment by Israel of settlements in the Palestinian territory occupied since 1967, including East Jerusalem, has no legal validity and constitutes a flagrant violation under international law and a major obstacle to the achievement of the two-State solution and a just, lasting and comprehensive peace.” When it came to the resolution’s call to prevent “acts of terror” and “to refrain from provocative actions, incitement and inflammatory rhetoric,” the resolution referred elliptically to “both parties.” Power could not defend why the resolution failed to call out the Palestinian Authority or Hamas by name for committing acts of terror, incitement to violence and glorification of terrorists. Her lame explanation to reporters at her farewell UN press conference was that Resolution 2334 “was not our resolution, so I think you can probably pose those questions to the people who were negotiating the text.” Of course, she could have insisted on including such specific references to Palestinian terror and incitement to violence in violation of international law in the resolution itself as a condition for a U.S. abstention. She didn’t. Instead, add a display of moral cowardice to Power’s list of “accomplishments” during her tenure as UN ambassador.

Things will be different from now on. And it is not just a change in words and tone. Expect concrete actions demonstrating the Trump administration’s moral clarity in holding the UN organization to account.

For example, Ambassador Haley objected to the proposed appointment of the Palestinian Authority's former Prime Minister Salam Fayyad to become the next UN envoy to Libya. Palestine is not a full member of the United Nations. It is just an observer state. Israel, on the other hand, is a full member state. Yet the new UN Secretary General, Antonio Guterres, sought to elevate a Palestinian official to a high UN Secretariat post, while Israel has been denied the opportunity to fill such a position. Inner City Press has reported that, according to its sources, “the nomination was really by Jeffrey Feltman, the Obama administration's appointee to head the UN Department of Political Affairs.” Feltman served previously as U.S. Assistant Secretary of State for Near Eastern Affairs in the Obama administration. Through Feltman, the former Obama administration would still have someone inside the UN bureaucracy to further enhance the Palestinians' favorable position at the UN at the expense of Israel. But this appointment was not to be.

Shortly after Salam Fayyad’s proposed appointment was announced, Ambassador Haley issued a statement, which read in part: “The United States does not currently recognize a Palestinian state or support the signal this appointment would send within the United Nations, however, we encourage the two sides to come together directly on a solution. Going forward the United States will act, not just talk, in support of our allies.”

Evidently, that was enough to block the appointment. The Palestine Liberation Organization protested, of course. It’s not used to rejection at the United Nations.

Other actions appear to be underway or are soon to come. Late last year, during the waning days of the Obama administration, the UN General Assembly approved funding for compiling a blacklist of private Israeli companies doing business in the “occupied” territories. Samantha Power claimed the Obama administration objected to the blacklist project, but did nothing to stop it from proceeding. Less than a month after President Trump took office and Nikki Haley became the U.S.’s new UN ambassador, it was reported that the anti-Israel United Nations Human Rights Council decided to delay the publication of a report in connection with establishing the database of Israeli companies with business links to settlements in the West Bank until some unspecified time later this year. There is now a good chance the database will not see the light of day.

Blank checks for the UN’s multiple pro-Palestinian programs may finally become a thing of the past. Ambassador Haley singled out the UN Department of Political Affairs – still headed by the former Obama administration Assistant Secretary of State, Jeffrey Feltman - for having "an entire division devoted to Palestinian affairs." She added, “There is no division devoted to illegal missile launches from North Korea. There is no division devoted to the world’s number one state-sponsor of terror, Iran. The prejudiced approach to Israeli-Palestinian issues does the peace process no favors. And it bears no relationship to the reality of the world around us.”

...

Nikki Haley Puts UN Anti-Israelism In Crosshairs


----------



## Boys

*I likes defence minister mattis, minister spicer and vice president pence most in current tricky situation!!!!

   *


----------



## Boys

*We should not builds wall South and instead illegals from South like cruz willing too ....*


----------



## anotherlife

The UN is anti Israeli?  This thread is a joke.  Israel was created by the UN.  What's the purpose of the UN anti Israel spin?


----------



## anotherlife

American_Jihad said:


> *Is the UN the Next Big Threat to Internet Freedom?*
> 
> 6/1/12 By Mathew Ingram
> 
> Even as Internet-control bills such as SOPA and PIPA were making their way through the Senate and House of Representatives earlier this year (only to be short-circuited by public opinion), another potential firestorm was brewing just beneath the surface&#8212;one that is expected to erupt in a matter of months in Dubai. That&#8217;s because the International Telecommunications Union, an arm of the United Nations, wants very much to take over management of the Internet, a plan that will be debated by member nations in Dubai. On Thursday, a bipartisan group of U.S. congressional officials said they will resist this attempt with everything they have. But will it be enough?
> 
> Read More: Is the UN the Next Big Threat to Internet Freedom? - Businessweek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [+ Theft, Murder & Rape] ​



The technology of the Internet was developed such that it works as a distributed system, without centralized control.  Now two centralized powers will fight to have total control over it globally, the UN and the US.  Bravo, bright future for humanity. Will even the best hacker stand a chance to defend himself in the future?


----------



## American_Jihad

anotherlife said:


> The UN is anti Israeli?  This thread is a joke.  Israel was created by the UN.  What's the purpose of the UN anti Israel spin?


Said franco Jr...


----------



## Damaged Eagle

The United States should withdraw from the United Nations and start a partnership with those countries that pay their share and follow the guidelines of the organization. If that member nation wishes to do neither then there should be an option for the nations involved to disband that member from the organization.

Perhaps the United Nations can relocate to Baghdad, Cape Town, or some other place, other than the United States.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

anotherlife said:


> The UN is anti Israeli?  This thread is a joke.  Israel was created by the UN.  What's the purpose of the UN anti Israel spin?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah




----------



## Book of Jeremiah




----------



## Book of Jeremiah




----------



## Book of Jeremiah




----------



## Book of Jeremiah




----------



## Book of Jeremiah




----------



## Book of Jeremiah




----------



## Book of Jeremiah




----------



## American_Jihad

*UN Human Rights Head: Trump Policies Might Breach International Law *
* No mention of real human rights abuses in his own country of Jordan. *
March 13, 2017
Joseph Klein





Zeid Ra’ad Al Hussein, a Jordanian, assumed his functions as United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights on September 1, 2014. He has recently been obsessed with criticizing the Trump administration for a variety of alleged human rights sins. Considering the sorry human rights record in his home country of Jordan, Zeid Hussein’s obsession smacks of utter hypocrisy. His charges are also baseless.

...

Amnesty International has listed other serious human rights abuses it found in Jordan, including torture in detention centers which have led to the deaths of some detainees while in custody. 

The UN High Commissioner for Human Rights, who comes to the UN from his glass house of Jordan, should not be throwing stones at the United States. And, considering the U.S.’s outsized contributions to his budget,  Zeid Al Hussein should not be biting the hand that has been feeding his bloated bureaucracy for too long.

UN Human Rights Head: Trump Policies Might Breach International Law


----------



## American_Jihad

*NO MORE GRAVY TRAIN FOR THE UNITED NATIONS*
*Trump administration contemplates 50% reduction in U.S. funding.*
March 15, 2017

Joseph Klein





Bureaucrats and diplomats at the United Nations are scrambling to adjust to the new Trump administration. One thing seems certain. The Obama days of wine and roses for the UN are over. The Trump administration is reportedly laying the groundwork for cuts of at least 50% to U.S. funding for United Nations programs. U.S. diplomats warned key UN member states  to “expect a big financial restraint” on American spending at the UN at a meeting earlier this month in New York City, according to sources cited by _Foreign Policy_. 

The United States spent nearly $10 billion in total on the United Nations in 2015 alone, based on available data. This includes U.S. payment of 22 % of the UN’s regular budget and about 28.5% of its peacekeeping budget, which together add up to over $3 billion annually. The U.S. has contributed billions of dollars more in voluntary donations to various UN agencies, programs and flash humanitarian appeals. Based on available 2015 data, cutting just the U.S. voluntary contributions by 40 % would save about $2.7 billion a year.

...

Virtually nothing the U.S. pays for at the UN should be off the table for re-examination and potential cutting. It is time to end business as usual at the United Nations, even if some sacred cows are sacrificed in the process.

No More Gravy Train for the United Nations


----------



## fncceo

Luddly Neddite said:


> whose only purpose is to promote peace



Promoting peace .. UN-style





Srebrenica






Rwanda






Somolia


----------



## Picaro

We need to toss that worthless org out of the U.S. and put it somewhere in Islamo-Land. It's nothing but a nest of criminals, and giving them diplomatic immunity and turning them loose on our streets is ridiculously stupid. Cut our funding to be proportional with the membership's, which is around a 193th of the current budget, with further deductions in ours for aid to terrorists like the PLO and faux 'Palestinians' and other similar vermin. The amount should be frozen to this year's amount and only reviewed every 10 years or so, or not at all.


----------



## American_Jihad

**
*TRUMP ADMINISTRATION BOYCOTTS UN HUMAN RIGHTS COUNCIL’S ANTI-ISRAEL SESSION*
*Standing up for Israel against UN hatefests countenanced by Obama.*
March 23, 2017

Joseph Klein





The Trump administration decided to boycott the United Nations Human Rights Council’s special session bashing Israel this week. The Council is devoting time, during its regular annual month-long meeting in March, to take up ‘Agenda Item 7’ dealing with the "human rights situation in Palestine and other occupied Arab territories." Israel is the only country in the world that is targeted under such a special agenda item during the Council’s regular sessions, held three times a year. The Human Rights Council uses this vehicle to concentrate its venom on Israel, with the objective of delegitimizing the Jewish state. Later this year, the Council plans to follow up on its request for production of a database of businesses involved with West Bank settlements, for the purpose of creating a blacklist of firms that countries and the UN itself will be pressured to boycott.

...

The Trump administration is re-evaluating the appropriate stance the United States should take in general towards the UN Human Rights Council, which the Obama administration had decided the U.S. should join. U.S. Secretary of State Rex Tillerson has already indicated that the U.S.’s participation in future sessions of the Council would depend on whether the Council undergoes significant reforms, including shedding its blatant anti-Israel bias.   

...

Obama’s envoy to the Human Rights Council, Keith Harper, claimed that, in his view, it would be "essentially diplomatic malpractice to disengage, in light of all the benefits that the US leadership has brought to bear as far as the outcome from the Council.” 

In truth, the Obama administration engaged in “diplomatic malpractice,” specifically at the Human Rights Council, and more generally at the United Nations as a whole, by indulging their hatefests. Hopefully, President Trump will succeed in reversing this destructive course.

Trump Administration Boycotts UN Human Rights Council’s Anti-Israel Session


----------



## American_Jihad

*ISRAELI-SPONSORED ANTI-BDS CONFERENCE HELD AT THE UNITED NATIONS*
*A good development, but the UN remains anti-Israel.*
March 31, 2017

Joseph Klein





Anne Frank has been quoted as saying, “Look at how a single candle can both defy and define the darkness.”  That is precisely what happened for one rare day this week at the United Nations, the international body that was once instrumental in creating the state of Israel but is now being used by Israel's enemies as an instrument to destroy the Jewish state. A ray of light shone through the darkness of anti-Semitism that too often descends on the UN’s chambers. 

Over 2,000 representatives from organizations, pro-Israel activists, diplomats and students filled the United Nations General Assembly hall on March 29th to speak out against the unrelenting campaign of hatred launched against Israel at the United Nations and on college campuses around the world. The event was sponsored by Israel's Mission to the UN, the World Jewish Congress and various pro-Israel organizations. The event focused in particular on the evils of the so-called boycott, divestment and sanction (BDS) movement against Israel. The BDS movement perpetuates the lies promulgated by Palestinian rejectionists and their supporters, defaming Israel as a so-called “apartheid state” that is allegedly committing “genocide” on the Palestinian people. The BDS campaign seeks the liquidation of the Jewish state of Israel, not a genuine two-state solution of two states for two peoples living side by side in peace and security. 

Israel's Ambassador to the UN Danny Danon opened the anti-BDS event by declaring, "The halls of the UN are now being infiltrated by the boycott movement.  The UN’s Human Rights Council is creating a blacklist of companies and corporations operating in parts of Israel.  This is pure antisemitism and together with the US, our greatest ally, we will keep fighting until BDS is eliminated."

...

No other country in the Middle East comes anywhere close to Israel’s record as a free democratic state. Yet the United Nations office of the spokesperson for the Secretary General cannot abide this truth or take a stand against a modern form of anti-Semitism, the BDS movement. To the contrary, various parts of the UN are encouraging the forces behind BDS. It will take a long time, if ever, for the light to truly shine through such darkness. 

Israeli-Sponsored Anti-BDS Conference Held at the United Nations


----------



## American_Jihad

*UN INTERFERENCE WITH EFFORTS TO REPEAL AND REPLACE OBAMACARE*
*UN Special Rapporteur outrageously cites possible violation of international law if Obamacare is changed.*
April 28, 2017

Joseph Klein





The United Nations is once again sticking its nose into the domestic affairs of the United States in violation of its own charter (Article 2, para. 7).  The Washington Post has uncovered a transmittal letter dated February 2, 2017 from the UN Office of High Commissioner of Human Rights, forwarding to the then acting U.S. Secretary of State, Thomas Shannon, Jr., a complaint from one of the UN’s Special Rapporteurs about plans to repeal and replace Obamacare.  This Special Rapporteur “on the right of everyone to the enjoyment of the highest attainable standard of physical and mental health,” Dainius Puras, believes it is within his mandate to intervene in the internal debate going on within the U.S. Congress and the executive branch as to what to do about Obamacare. 
In his letter, Puras expressed his “serious concern” over how proposed legislative changes to Medicaid, tax subsidies, and the Obamacare individual and employer mandates could deprive the American people of the rights contained in his long title. And then he waved the banner of international law. He cited broad clauses on health care in a number of treaties to which the U.S. is a party and the opinions of unaccountable members of the "UN Committee on Economic, Social and Cultural Rights" interpreting the treaty clauses. The Committee noted, he said, that “there is a strong presumption that retrogressive measures taken in relation to the right to health are not permissible and if any deliberately retrogressive measures are taken, the State party has the burden of providing that they have been introduced after the most care consideration of all alternatives…” 

...

This whole exercise provides yet another reason for the Trump administration to pull out of the dysfunctional, misnamed Human Rights Council and to withdraw funding.

UN Interference with Efforts to Repeal and Replace Obamacare


----------



## American_Jihad

*ISRAEL SCORES MORAL VICTORY AT UNESCO WHILE SWEDEN DISGRACES ITSELF*
*Anti-Israel vote at UNESCO seen as political defeat for Arab bloc.*
May 5, 2017

Ari Lieberman





Tuesday, May 2, was a good day for Israel at the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization but not such a good day for the Arab bloc and their allies. As Israel was celebrating its 69th year of independence, the Arab bloc, instigated by the “Palestinians” and composed of dysfunctional nations like Lebanon and Sudan, submitted anti-Semitic resolution to UNESCO’s executive board seeking to undermine Israel and its nexus to Jerusalem and other sites of importance to Jewry as well as Christendom.

The resolution reaffirms previous UNESCO resolutions which offer skewed versions of history that are entirely divorced from reality. Jerusalem is once again referred to as “occupied” and Kever Rachel or Rachel’s Tomb, a site referenced and revered by Jews world over for over 3,000 years, is referred to as the “Bilal Ibn Rabah Mosque” and a “Palestinian site.” The Arabs of Judea & Samaria, who have no real culture or history of their own, have aggressively engaged in a form of cultural appropriation, adopting Jewish sites as their own or otherwise Islamofying them.

The resolution also “deplores” attacks on UNRWA schools without noting that Hamas terrorists have been caught stockpiling their rockets in UNRWA schools and have often fired their rockets and mortars from school grounds. It calls on Israel to lift its “closure” on the Gaza Strip without noting that Israel imposes no restrictions on humanitarian aid entering the Strip but that Hamas continuously attempts to smuggle arms – including long-range rockets – into the Strip for the sole purpose of attacking civilian infrastructure.

...

Following the vote, Israel rightfully summoned Sweden’s ambassador to Israel, Carl Magnus Nesser for a well-deserved dressing-down. But this mild political tap dance may be insufficient to persuade the Swedes to alter their tone. It is clear that the current radical leftist Swedish government has decided to ally themselves with anti-Semitic xenophobes and despots. It should be just as clear that the time has come to send Sweden’s ambassador to Israel, packing.    

Israel Scores Moral Victory at UNESCO while Sweden Disgraces Itself


----------



## American_Jihad

*WALDHEIMER’S DISEASE RETURNS*
*The triumph of forgetting over memory.*
May 5, 2017

Lloyd Billingsley






Joseph Klein recently noted, the United Nations is “once again sticking its nose into the domestic affairs of the United States” with a letter from Lithuanian psychiatrist Dainius Puras. The UN’s “Special Rapporteur on the right of everyone to the enjoyment of the highest standard of heath care” warns that replacement of the Affordable Care Act would strip Americans of their rights and is therefore “not permissible” under international law.

“The U.S. Constitution vests no authority whatsoever in a UN Special Rapporteur with a mouthful of a title,” Klein explained. The interference, he argued, gave President Trump another reason to pull out of the UN “Human Rights Council” and withdraw funding. The president would do well to consider such a move, but there is a serious medical issue in play here.

Kurt Waldheim, UN Secretary General from 1972-1982, was a Nazi war criminal. He joined the National Socialist German Students League at age 19 and moved on to the SA, a Nazi storm trooper organization. During World War II, Waldheim served in units that executed thousands of Yugoslav partisans and deported thousands of Greek Jews to death camps.

As one wag put it, the UN boss suffered from “Waldheimer’s Disease,” a degenerative condition that made the patient forget he was a Nazi. A new strain of this disease is now causing citizens and politicians alike to forget how loathsome the United Nations really is. For example, take the United Nations’ Educational Scientific and Cultural Organization.

...

Waldheimer’s Disease Returns


----------



## froggy

American_Jihad said:


> *Is the UN the Next Big Threat to Internet Freedom?*
> 
> 6/1/12 By Mathew Ingram
> 
> Even as Internet-control bills such as SOPA and PIPA were making their way through the Senate and House of Representatives earlier this year (only to be short-circuited by public opinion), another potential firestorm was brewing just beneath the surface&#8212;one that is expected to erupt in a matter of months in Dubai. That&#8217;s because the International Telecommunications Union, an arm of the United Nations, wants very much to take over management of the Internet, a plan that will be debated by member nations in Dubai. On Thursday, a bipartisan group of U.S. congressional officials said they will resist this attempt with everything they have. But will it be enough?
> 
> Read More: Is the UN the Next Big Threat to Internet Freedom? - Businessweek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [+ Theft, Murder & Rape] ​


The government needs to be  shrunk.


----------



## DarkFury

Luddly Neddite said:


> Not surprising that nut job rw's hate an organization whose only purpose is to promote peace.
> 
> Only thing worse than the UN is that horrible ACLU whose only purpose is to protect our Constitution and the Bill of Rights.


Their job is only to promote peace eh? So then you are against the UN for saying that getting rid of obamacare is illegal? The UN is busy trying to take powers away from the countries that belong and they should be kicked out of the united States.


----------



## American_Jihad

*UN HELPING NORTH KOREA WITH NERVE GAS PATENT*
May 16, 2017

Daniel Greenfield





Your tax dollars at work. The UN won't stop North Korea's WMD program. But it will help it with its nerve gas patents. Because that's what the UN does.

...

But that's okay. The UN will help North Korea with a patent for a base ingredient for a banned weapon. That it banned.

So the UN is like all bureaucracies. Except deadlier.

...

There really is no reason for the UN to exist. It's a leaning tower of bureaucracy that serves no useful function that couldn't be filled by giving PCP to turtles. It's incredibly useful to dictators and no one else.

UN Helping North Korea With Nerve Gas Patent


----------



## American_Jihad

*THE TRUMP-HALEY EFFECT AT THE UNITED NATIONS*
*What caused the UN Secretary General and Norway to call out depraved Palestinian behavior?*
June 1, 2017

Ari Lieberman





...

But on May 28, something strange but surprisingly decent happened at the UN. UN Secretary-General António Guterres issued a stinging rebuke to the Palestinian Authority for naming a women’s center after Dalal Mughrabi, a notorious terrorist. In 1978, Mughrabi along with seven other Arab terrorists commandeered a bus packed with civilians and mercilessly murdered 37 people, including 12 children.

For the Palestinians, this act of debauchery warranted praise and Mughrabi was elevated to the status of heroine and martyr. On May 26, the watchdog group, Palestinian Media Watch revealed that a women’s center named after Mughrabi in the Arab town of Burqa was constructed with funds provided by the UN and Norway. A prominent sign posted on the building bore the logos of the Palestinian Authority, the UN and Norway. Worse yet, PMW quoted a village council member who stated that “the center will focus especially on the history of the struggle of Martyr Dalal Mughrabi and on presenting it to the youth groups, and…constitutes the beginning of the launch of enrichment activities regarding the history of the Palestinian struggle.”

Upon learning of the outrage, a spokesperson for Guterres released a statement that termed the naming “offensive” and “unacceptable” and described it as a “glorification of terrorism” and an “obstacle to peace.” Guterres also demanded the immediate removal of the UN’s logo. Just two days prior, Norway issued a similar rebuke to the Palestinian Authority demanding not only the removal of the Norwegian logo but the return of all Norwegian funds earmarked for the project.

...

Judging by this past week’s swift action by the UN Secretary General and Norway, it appears that the Trump-Haley, one-two combo is having the desired effect. Haley’s continued pressure at the UN is all but certain to produce more positive outcomes but it is still an uphill battle given the level of long-standing and embedded vitriol which still prevails in that cesspool of depravity. 

The Trump-Haley Effect at the United Nations


----------



## Dan Stubbs

American_Jihad said:


> *Is the UN the Next Big Threat to Internet Freedom?*
> 
> 6/1/12 By Mathew Ingram
> 
> Even as Internet-control bills such as SOPA and PIPA were making their way through the Senate and House of Representatives earlier this year (only to be short-circuited by public opinion), another potential firestorm was brewing just beneath the surface&#8212;one that is expected to erupt in a matter of months in Dubai. That&#8217;s because the International Telecommunications Union, an arm of the United Nations, wants very much to take over management of the Internet, a plan that will be debated by member nations in Dubai. On Thursday, a bipartisan group of U.S. congressional officials said they will resist this attempt with everything they have. But will it be enough?
> 
> Read More: Is the UN the Next Big Threat to Internet Freedom? - Businessweek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [+ Theft, Murder & Rape] ​


On August 29, 2016, the The Daily Caller reported: "An internal proposed strategy from George Soros’s Open Society Justice Initiative calls for international regulation of private actors’ decisions on 'what information is taken off the Internet and what may remain.' Those regulations, the document notes, should favor 'those most supportive of open society.'" According to the OSF website, "The Open Society Justice Initiative uses law to protect and empower people around the world, supporting the values and work of the Open Society Foundations." The proposal cited by The Daily Caller was part of a 34-page document titled "2014 Proposed strategy," which spelled out the Initiative's goals for 2014-17.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

American_Jihad said:


> *UN HELPING NORTH KOREA WITH NERVE GAS PATENT*
> May 16, 2017
> 
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your tax dollars at work. The UN won't stop North Korea's WMD program. But it will help it with its nerve gas patents. Because that's what the UN does.
> 
> ...
> 
> But that's okay. The UN will help North Korea with a patent for a base ingredient for a banned weapon. That it banned.
> 
> So the UN is like all bureaucracies. Except deadlier.
> 
> ...
> 
> There really is no reason for the UN to exist. It's a leaning tower of bureaucracy that serves no useful function that couldn't be filled by giving PCP to turtles. It's incredibly useful to dictators and no one else.
> 
> UN Helping North Korea With Nerve Gas Patent


*This is just the tip of the problem, the UN has always been a Progressive idea that failed, but you know how hard headed they are.  They have never withdrawn a law in the past 66 years.  Probation was the last.  Just look at it from this view.  WWII we sent most of the troop and equipment, Korea we supplied the manpower and most of the equipment.  Name one war that the UN ever showed up with any real manpower and acted as a police man.  No one except the USA makes the payment to support the UN the other countrys don't.   So why stay and put out more money or US lives into the Progressive and Soros slush fund.*


----------



## American_Jihad

Dan Stubbs said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is the UN the Next Big Threat to Internet Freedom?*
> 
> 6/1/12 By Mathew Ingram
> 
> Even as Internet-control bills such as SOPA and PIPA were making their way through the Senate and House of Representatives earlier this year (only to be short-circuited by public opinion), another potential firestorm was brewing just beneath the surface&#8212;one that is expected to erupt in a matter of months in Dubai. That&#8217;s because the International Telecommunications Union, an arm of the United Nations, wants very much to take over management of the Internet, a plan that will be debated by member nations in Dubai. On Thursday, a bipartisan group of U.S. congressional officials said they will resist this attempt with everything they have. But will it be enough?
> 
> Read More: Is the UN the Next Big Threat to Internet Freedom? - Businessweek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [+ Theft, Murder & Rape] ​
> 
> 
> 
> On August 29, 2016, the The Daily Caller reported: "An internal proposed strategy from George Soros’s Open Society Justice Initiative calls for international regulation of private actors’ decisions on 'what information is taken off the Internet and what may remain.' Those regulations, the document notes, should favor 'those most supportive of open society.'" According to the OSF website, "The Open Society Justice Initiative uses law to protect and empower people around the world, supporting the values and work of the Open Society Foundations." The proposal cited by The Daily Caller was part of a 34-page document titled "2014 Proposed strategy," which spelled out the Initiative's goals for 2014-17.
Click to expand...

I wonder why that old c**k/sucker don't have a bounty on his head...


----------



## American_Jihad

*U.N. HOSTS JEW-HATE PALESTINIAN FORUM *
*U.N. join hands with terrorist collaborators.*
June 30, 2017





...

Israel's Ambassador to the UN Danny Danon responded to such nonsense, saying, "They have no shame. These are lies and incitement from those who are paying terrorists to kill innocent Israelis."

Hamas is indeed a terrorist organization, with innocent civilian blood on its hands as it tries to carry out its genocidal campaign against the Jewish state.  As for the PFLP, Ambassador Danon displayed a photograph of Israeli policewoman Hadas Malka who was killed in a terror attack earlier this month. He explained to reporters that one of the groups presenting at the UN forum works with the PFLP terror organization which claimed responsibility for Malka's murder. Both Hamas and the PFLP are considered foreign terrorist organizations by the U.S. State Department.

Nevertheless, United Nations Secretary General Antonio Guterres and his Deputy Secretary General Amina J. Mohammed legitimized the hatefest by their participation along with terrorist organization collaborators.

...

The Palestinians have only their own leadership to blame for their present plight. No UN forum can change the truth that, to paraphrase the great Israeli statesman Abba Eban, the Palestinians "never miss an opportunity to miss an opportunity."

U.S. Ambassador to the UN Nikki Haley has tried, since assuming her post, to move the UN away from its blatant anti-Israel bias. As the "United Nations Forum to Mark Fifty Years of Occupation" shows, she definitely has her work cut out for her*.
*
U.N. Hosts Jew-Hate Palestinian Forum


----------

